# Europe Conquered



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 29, 2019)

Sharia. 

Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.

A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.



Stop being hysterical Weatherman, the UK AND IRELAND does NOT equal the WHOLE of this Continent. Also I point out that it seems from the news that America is well under way being Conquered with the UNLIMITED amounts of Third World Shit Holers on your borders and The Donald continuing Obama's Catch and Release, you know by the END of this year he will have released approx 500,000 Illegals into the American population.

*Trump’s DHS Releases More than 17K Illegal Aliens into U.S. in 12 Days*

*President Trump’s Department of Homeland Security (DHS) is continuing its mass release of border crossers and illegal aliens into the interior of the United States, most recently releasing more than 17,000 migrants in less than two weeks.

According to newly obtained data by Breitbart News, DHS released about 17,065 border crossers and illegal aliens into the interior of the U.S. between March 21 and April 1, a mere 12-day period. Since December 21, 2018, DHS has released about 125,565 border crossers and illegal aliens into the interior of the country.

The Catch and Release process often entails federal immigration officials busing border crossers into nearby border cities and dropping them off with the promise that they will show up for their immigration and asylum hearings, sometimes years later. The overwhelming majority of border crossers and illegal aliens are never deported from the country once they are released into the U.S.

Since December 21, 2018, DHS has released:*



*

12,745 border crossers into the San Diego, California area

22,000 border crossers into the Phoenix, Arizona area

37,500 border crossers into the El Paso, Texas area

53,320 border crossers into the San Antonio, Texas area
*
*The Catch and Release policy has strained ICE resources, forcing fewer arrests of illegal aliens living in the interior of the country in recent months.

At current rates, DHS is on track to release about 500,000 border crossers and illegal aliens into the interior of the U.S. by the end of this year. The mass release of border crossers has coincided with a surge of illegal immigration at the southern border, where about one to 1.5 million illegal aliens, in total, could arrive in the U.S. this year at current projections.*

Trump's DHS Releases More than 17K Illegal Aliens into U.S. in 12 Days


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.



Is America already Semi-Conquered by Islamics:






^^^^ Washington DC.






^^^^ New York Fifth Avenue.











^^^^ At Angels Stadium.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.



There should be a rule at this forum against posting threads with IGNORANT thread titles about things you do not know what you are going on about.

Europe Conquered? What HORSECRAP. ROFLAO so the UK and Ireland Subway remove ham and bacon from 200 stores and that means a Continent an ENTIRE Continent of 506 MILLIONS is suddenly conquered. What CRAP.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 29, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...


Except for maybe 3 nations, all of Europe is run by Muslims.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 29, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...


Unlike Europe, Americans aren’t arrested for saying Islam is controlled by terrorists. 

Yet.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



DON'T be ridiculous, that is TOTALLY not true, stop pushing this stupid Propaganda Weatherman WHERE are you getting this CRAP from that maniac Pamela Geller? In the EU we have 27 nations so you are actually saying that 23 European nations are RUN by Muslims? ROFLAO, are you DRUNK or whatever?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Well I say Islam is controlled by Islamic Terrorists ALL the time and I have NOT been arrested, that type of thing might happen in Britain and Sweden but it does NOT happen across 95% of this Continent.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



IF a Leftist posted this type of ridiculous comment I would say they were a Moonbat. I point out that from 27 EU nations we have 18 now with a Conservative-Right-Wing Nationalist-Populist Government so are you saying that those 18 nations must ALL also be run by Muslims. WTF?! Insane comments from you, I like you but please get a grip and READ and EDUCATE yourself on these issues because commenting this type of thing to a European is ridiculous.

This would be like ME looking at San Francisco and those Far Left run other places and posting a thread titled:

AMERICA CONQUERED BY COMMUNISM and then saying that apart from 3 American States ALL the rest of America is run by Far Left Moonbats.


----------



## skye (Apr 29, 2019)

Europe is doomed.

Viper Nest of Globalism

That's what Europe has become.

Until we see some change...some Patriot change, over there, across the pond.....until then when people really revolt ....

Until then....Europe is doomed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

skye said:


> Europe is doomed.
> 
> Viper Nest of Globalism
> 
> ...



No we are NOT doomed. I know that MANY have this fantasy that they WANT us doomed but the reality of the situation is we are not, Britain, France, Sweden for example might be doomed but 95% of the REST of this Continent is NOT. Does not matter how STRONG your Anti-European FANATICISM is the situation is that WE are STILL going to be here for another 1,000 YEARS and that's the fact of the thing.

We could say the SAME thing America is doomed until we see all those Patriots with their 400 MILLIONS GUNS doing a charge to takeover Washington DC and string up all those Traitor Politicians from trees then we are saying America is doomed. WHEN are the AMERICANS going to REVOLT to STOP the UNLIMITED amounts of Third World Shit Holers who are crossing their borders 24/7 UNLESS Americans REVOLT and go to the border and SHOOT ALL those Third World Shit Holers where they stand then we can say that America Is Doomed.


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




Not eastern Europe. Poland, the Ukraine and Romania are huge I think the OP may be more correct to say Western Europe


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 29, 2019)

Crazy thing is, the Jews control the banks, media, courts, and the political process.

Yet, Weatherman is all freaked that the muslims are taking over because they don't want bacon and ham on their Subway sandwiches.  ...


----------



## skye (Apr 29, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Europe is doomed.
> ...




darling....all I can say is.....Europe's future does not look too bright to me!

Europe has accepted Globalism....and that's all it is.. 

Globalism is no good darling!


but i think you must know that already...don't you?


----------



## Yarddog (Apr 29, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Crazy thing is, the Jews control the banks, media, courts, and the political system in America.
> 
> Yet, Weatherman is all freaked that the muslims are taking over because they don't want bacon and ham on their Subway sandwiches.  ...




I suppose that until the pork bellies in Buckingham palace are forcibly removed, Britain will still be considered free from Islamic rule but how long will it be for that day to come?  

Yep for now it's just Subway.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



He said ONLY 3 nations on this Continent are NOT run by Muslims, that's what he thinks because he's fed Propaganda from whatever and does not use his OWN Independent Thought Process because IF he DID he would not be commenting such ridiculous things. And his thread title is beyond hysterical Europe Conquered because of Halal meat, who CARES if it's Halal meat IF the animal is stunned as it states IN the article they are then who cares, I have eaten Halal meat and I thought it very nice, I didn't know it WAS Halal until someone else told me it was and THIS was when I was in Fort Worth, Texas I was given Halal meat and it was from an Iranian who had lived in Texas for I think at that time 26 years and who was a friend of one of my Texas friends.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Are you on drugs and booze again? You ONLY posted DAYS ago how great in a thread that we were FIGHTING Globalism by electing MORE Nationalists and now you post the opposite time for you to go back to sleep and sleep it off. We have NOT accepted Globalism, I would tell you to educate yourself but I fear you do not even have that capability.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Crazy thing is, the Jews control the banks, media, courts, and the political process.
> 
> Yet, Weatherman is all freaked that the muslims are taking over because they don't want bacon and ham on their Subway sandwiches.  ...



Sunni darling DON'T get Weatherman and Co. going on Muh Jews. The thing is this HOW many American places serve ONLY Kosher food, there is minimal difference between THAT and selling Halal meat.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy thing is, the Jews control the banks, media, courts, and the political system in America.
> ...



The food at Subway is CRAP regardless, it is considered this Fast Food crap and why would anyone want to eat that?


----------



## skye (Apr 29, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




I don't do drugs or booze

may be you do..... and.... may be  you are projecting ,darling...??

you should  apologize right now............darling

otherwise ....I might put you on ignore.

darling................


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.



If in a predominately Jewish area of New York they stopped selling ham and bacon to Non-Jews what would you think? Would that be okay or would you be offended?

You realise that Jews who are Observant do NOT eat ANYTHING from the pig just like Muslims don't? You realise this don't you?

I myself ADORE bacon so if ANYONE told me to NOT eat bacon I would tell them to STFU already. BUT I am not THAT much of a bigot that if in a place where there are a number of those who for religious reasons do NOT eat ANYTHING from a pig request that alternatives to pig are provided I would begin PROTESTING against them requesting that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You can put me on Ignore I don't care, there is no intellectual stimulation from what you comment so I won't be missing anything from you being on Ignore from my side as well.


----------



## skye (Apr 29, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



No problem!

but poor Globalist Europe is doomed!   

all the same

darling


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Whatever


----------



## skye (Apr 29, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




indeed

whatever!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 29, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...


Sharia law is never good. And most European nations have capitulated.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



 I will apologise for suggesting you were on drugs or booze, that was NOT polite of me. I will not apologise though for thinking you not educated on these other situations and that thinking you are too easily manipulated by Propaganda from a crowd who have An Agenda.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 29, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You are insane tonight, WTF there is NO European nation that is under Sharia Law, this is SO crazy from you I even was thinking has someone hacked your account and is posting as you.


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 29, 2019)

We need to stop fighting amongst ourselves! There will be time for petty disagreements AFTER the left have been purged from this earth.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 29, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...




i know a great kosher pizza place off av m that makes a killer ziti slice ...no bacon .... beef BACON! ...
theirs three kosher markets in walking distance from it ...i take ya in one if yer scared
want a live chicken from a halal market ?i can show ya one of those to ....or 10
i'm not a jew but i am willing to learn
Mohammad piss be upon him
you may go now
don't forget to bahhh like a sheep


the first reply is wonderful !!BUT BUT BUT in America!
Never saw that before .........15,000 times

They're into auto response mode .change subject immediately and " its really no big deal "
Thats the chipper baby ! chip chip chip away useful idiots ..... they increase your chocolate ration for it !

the englanders and continentals they do it with everything ...
western euros especially the continentals knee jerk reaction is always but but but in America ......they've pounded this into them ...before the INTERNET was even around .....
I could re-write a song .....someones gonna need to check the spelling.
IT was actually kinda worse before the internet.

but but but in America

Mexicans rake in America
detaily my car in America
but but but in amerrrICA

western leftarded europeans do that a lot so they dont have to face the rape gangs and other issues...issues that we're there even before the rape gangs .

thanks for the info serf we had no idea of our ongoing domestic issues
i mean it only been going on for four+ decades!
We have an illegal alien problem ....Did anyone else have any idea ?

wait theirs Muslims here? ....HOLY SHIT WHY DIDNT ANYONE TELL US!!!!
Now i need a bigger ammo pile

this is fine
if ya wanna compare theyre coming to the UK from Africa and other points FOR what ?

That would be social benefits YOURE BIGGER SUCKERS THAN WE ARE.......remember that big ol static pile of money leftist like to talk about? ....BUT thats another thread 
Unlike the uK the majority of our illegals and "refugees "collect and also work ...they usually can find work pretty fast
Hows that going in england ?with your new brown and black people ?especially from Africa?  ...OH whats that ?80% unemployment rates? great demographic there 

idle hands INDEED

Latin Americans  make a mean pig ...love bacon ....pray to aztec/inca chicken sacrifice jesus....
know who could use a little church time and JESUS?
 western Europeans ....

the muslims
we're not islamaphobic
 look we even sent one  to congress .who doesnt like some people who did something ......that would be work and pay taxes

We're overloaded and our loopholes are all loopy. its way past time for ANOTHER  40 or 50 year moratorium on immigration
Western europe should do the same


If ANY englander wants to vote in our elections they should do it like everyone else . Just sneak across the border ask for the scumbag rat democrats AND they'll hook ya up  with sanctuary. ......its not a problem they say ...until cher said it was a problem ...then its not again! its no big deal we have values and  its trump fault anyway

BUT BUT BUT  IN AMERICA



good lord man NPCs INDEED

t


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...


5 years ago as well.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 30, 2019)

Its great that you have time to trawl the net looking for anything that supports your limited and bigoted world view. Even a non story from 5 years ago. Subway taking a commercial decision to please its customers has caused you guys to melt down. 

How do you manage to get through the day ?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Yes, it’s even worse now. 
You can go to prison just for typing Islam is controlled by people wishing to conduct violence on USMB, Brit.  So be careful!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I only just notice the article is from 2014. WTF?! That makes this even more crazy and if you read the middle of that article from 2014 it say that Subway begin selling Halal meat in 2007! So the Daily Mail is desperate also that they PRINT a Headline and have a hysterical article in 2014 about something that begin SEVEN YEARS before. ROFLAO. This is like Comedy Gold, perhaps whoever decide on printing the article seven years AFTER something begin they were smoking Crack or whatever.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Full capitulation. Europe today would make Hitler proud. 

Police tell man to 'check his thinking' after liking Twitter post


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its great that you have time to trawl the net looking for anything that supports your limited and bigoted world view. Even a non story from 5 years ago. Subway taking a commercial decision to please its customers has caused you guys to melt down.
> 
> How do you manage to get through the day ?



I also see this as Subway making a decision based on Capitalism or what you are term a commercial decision. I do not know why the hysteria about selling Halal meat and the animals it say in the article are being stunned before slaughter and as being against cruelty to animals I TOTALLY support that decision and ALL animals breed to slaughter should be stunned first. It is OUTRAGEOUS in some of these places the animals are NOT stunned and are dismembered in semi conscious state. That to me SHOULD be the story, I add this also why I am Anti-Hunting Animals and Anti-Big Game Hunting, okay so breed animals have to be slaughtered this this purpose BUT hunting animals as Sport is cruel and sadistic.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



No it would not. It might make Stalin proud though.


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


You haven't noticed that 90% + of the hyperbolic bullshit posted here is from conservitards?

Open your eyes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Actually they can not go to prison for that BUT I am going to ask. I have since November 2018 been working for my nations Ministry of The Interior and in an hour I have to have a Conference Call with someone first in Latvia's Ministry of The Interior and then with someone in the British Ministry of The Interior that they call The Home Office and I am going to ask them this:

Tell me in Britian if a British Subject write on the Internet Islam is controlled by a crowd wishing to conduct violence do you arrest them and put them in prison?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I am Right-Wing, the thing is I am not going to just agree with someone because they are Conservative if I feel what they comment is hysterical and I know NOT to be accurate ESPECIALLY IF it is about my Continent, the Continent that my family since my family begin born and lived on, the Continent I was born and live on. It's like when at random moments they post that ALL of the European Continent is Socialist when it is NOT. WHERE are they getting this ridiculas and not ACCURATE information from.

I attempt NOT to tell Americans what America is or what is or does NOT occur in America, I do read various things and various articles about America but I do NOT think I am am EXPERT of what America is and I do NOT tell Americans that they do NOT know what is going on and then ME tell them what is happening in America because I DON'T live there to EXPERIENCE anything that occur day to day in America. I LIKE Weatherman but his OP and subsequent comments are bizarro and hysterical especially his comment that this Continent is under Sharia Law when it is NOT. WHERE do they get this strange thinking from, WHAT peoples are feeding them this not accurate information? I think perhaps that crazy Pamela Geller and Jihad Watch or whatever, WTF The Onion is more accurate about my Continent than Jihad Watch.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I know it occurred in Canada, and there are many cases of people in Europe being arrested for posting ‘hate’. Which as you know in this day is anything from it’s sunny outside to I’m going to kill you. 

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/free-speech-eh-why-is-canada-prosecuting-mark-steyn-1.720445


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Welcome to American conservatism.  It's about 75% lies and 25% hypocrisy.  dOnald tRump single handedly swung the needle off the 50-50 mark.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Okay so I read the article and I LIKE Mark Steyn and I was thinking WTF this is outrageous they want to outlaw his book in Canada etc and THEN i got to THIS part of the article:

*"Currently, it is hearing a complaint about Steyn's book from Mohamed Elmasry, head of the Canadian Islamic Congress. Elmasry is going after both Steyn and Maclean's magazine, which excerpted his book when it was published two years ago.

The complaint states that the article "discriminates against Muslims on the basis of their religion. It exposes Muslims to hatred and contempt due to their religion." Elmasry complains that Steyn's book tars entire Muslim communities as complicit in violent jihad." 
*
Yes I LIKE Mark Steyn but NO I disagree strongly with him on that, the ENTIRE Muslim Community is NOT complicit in violet Jihad, NOT ALL Muslims are Radical Islamists who given the FIRST opportunity want to blow us all up. We HAVE to make the difference between Muslims and Radical Muslims just as we HAVE to make the difference between White Christian Conservatives and White Supremacists, saying ALL Muslims are ready at ANY moment to commit violent Jihad is the SAME as saying ALL White Christian Conservatives are White Supremacists BECAUSE they are White.

And me commenting this does NOT all of a sudden mean I am Pro-Islam because I am not Pro-Islam but I also do NOT think that The West should drop tactical nukes on Mecca or whatever.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Disagree or not, prosecutions for speech is fascist.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



For some time I have realised that European Right-Wingers agree with American Right-Wingers on MANY of the issues but that also we have some VERY fundamental differences on some issues.

Eg. we are NOT in general wanting to bomb random nations because they refuse to become a Vassal State or we want their oil or whatever, we do NOT support Saudi Arabia and think full on Sanctions should have been put on them after they had that journalist dismembered in the Embassy in Turkey, we DO support that a nation should have a Safety Net to protect it's most vulnerable AND a Health Service that you do NOT have to cut off an arm to pay your medical bills IF you lose your job and lose your Health Insurance, we also do NOT think that terminally ill children with VERY OBSCURE medical problems who have NO HOPE of ANY RECOVERY and are GOING TO DIE ANYWAY should be subjected like some lab experiement and KEEP them ALIVE and SUFFERING in the HOPE that perhaps in 5 years or whatever a CURE is found for their obscure medical problem eg. that British boy Alfie forget other name he one example where crowds of Quasi-Religious Fanatical Americans were accusing the British Government of MURDERING that boy. What to think of this strange situation, I do not know. We also are Anti-Abortion but DO think that exceptions SHOULD be made for rape, incest and where the life of the mother is in danger.

These are some of the differences I now realise from being at this forum between European Right-Winger's and American Right-Winger's, you know IF it was NOT for their bizarro Jew Fetish on some things we on this Continent probably would call them Nazi's and/or Nazi-esque and NOT in the name calling thing but in the often they OPENLY declare that ALL Muslims should be exterminated off this planet, they OPENLY want to Genocide 100 millions peoples because a percentage of that crowd are Radical Islamists.

We do NOT want ALL these Middle  East Muslims and Sub Saharan Africans being on OUR beautiful Continent but we DO NOT want to MURDER them ALL we just WANT them to GTFO and go back to their OWN nations and we are even PREPARED to PAY them to leave this Continent and go to their OWN nations.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Well yes on that we can agree, I did not say I supported prosecution I support Freedom of Expression I say that I STRONGLY disagree with Mark Steyn's twisted opinion on this and in general I do like Mark Steyn.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




does it really matter ? who doesnt know a western euro that isnt woke ...go sit in london and tap out something about islam and muslims
Its doesnt even have to be offensive ....when the police are knocking on your door over it ?...destroying guys who taught their pug to seig heil as a joke gets nailed to a cross?


YA got a slight problem ....if ya cant see which direction the west is heading ...I dont know what to tell yas

I saw a Canadian asking for prayers and with his simple message i knew why he was asking for them.

THE WHOLE WESTERN WORLD
when my place is done im so outta here anyway 


you went right into bu bu bu the usa
doesn't matter if youre really left or right either ...its doesnt its still a problem and bu bu bu but was still beatin into the continentals heads .AND THAT
doesn't change any of the facts as to whats going on on both sides of the Atlantic with immigration and "refugees"

GEEE its like a "refugee resettlement program " where have i heard that before ? i know first heard of it years ago hummmmmm

Both are not good and need to be brought under control

its never to late to turn the ship around ...until it is

you tolerant middle of the roader people need to wake up

tick tock
honk honk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



*"honk honk"*

Excellent! Honk Honk! Did not know you were also a Honkler!





The below left is what the Leftists want the world to be, the below Right is what Rightists we want the world to be:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



^^^^ This:


----------



## 007 (Apr 30, 2019)

There's no denying that europe has been changed forever by the millions and millions of muslims Merkel allowed to freely flow in, and the change has not been for the better. Notice how FAST the Notre Dame fire cause was hush hushed? We are ALL keenly aware that muslims don't come to a nation to ASSIMILATE, they come to IMPOSE their ISLAM and ultimately SHARIA LAW where ever they go, makes no difference, europe or here in America, same thing, and the ONLY way to take back what you have LOST to the muslims is by FORCE. They don't understand anything else. They will not leave on their own accord. Their goal is to conquer the world, same as it was 1,400 years ago during the crusades. NOTHING has changed, other than their tactics. Now they use nations FREEDOMS and IGNORANCE and crippling POLITICAL CORRECTNESS against them. Europe is HELPING the muslims take over. They are FREELY handing over their national identities and freedom. You can't even SPEAK OUT against a muslim in europe or it's HATE SPEECH, you'll be thrown in jail. That's FASCISM. That's SPEECH CONTROL and MIND CONTROL and very mush like the WWII Nazis, and europeans have no way to fight back against it since they were DISARMED long ago. They are at the MERCY of their government, and their government is facilitating the gradual muslim take over.


----------



## Baron (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.



USA did not free UK & Irealand, you are wrong.


----------



## Baron (Apr 30, 2019)

skye said:


> Europe is doomed.
> 
> Viper Nest of Globalism
> 
> ...



Europa is finished, there are only few children of native Europeans.
I give Europe not more as 5 or 7 years before the beginning of big war with Islam.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Baron said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...


No Americans died keeping the UK free in WW1 and 2??  You have to go to a university to learn to be so stupid.


----------



## Baron (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



You shall not too much believe those rubbish from Hollywood.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Baron said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


I’m a history geek.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...


244 years ago in Lexington and Concord Massachusetts, just outside of Boston, a loosely organized militia began a fight for the freedom and independence of the United States. Why? Because the status quo was unacceptable. We saw our lives being controlled by a government that was no longer concerned about its citizens but only itself and we fought. 

That Europe meekly accepts its bondage at the hands of a cowardly and savage political philosophy that is perfectly opposed in all ways to the glories of European enlightenment, personal freedom and cultural glory is disgusting, and an unequivocal sign of the its dissolution and failure. That it also accepts the destruction of its religions is a clear sign of its moral turpitude.


----------



## Baron (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Russia defeated Hitler, USA entered  the war in 1944, UK earlier
Their main jobs: killing of millions civilians in Hamburg, Dresden, Cologne, plundering of Germany and erecting of Rhine Concentrations camps where in 1945-1946 were murdered more as 2m former German soldiers


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Baron said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


You have to go to graduate school to learn to be that stupid.


----------



## Baron (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



In difference to you I know the real history


----------



## Vastator (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Its great that you have time to trawl the net looking for anything that supports your limited and bigoted world view. Even a non story from 5 years ago. Subway taking a commercial decision to please its customers has caused you guys to melt down.
> ...


I hunt. And I’ve never hunted for sport. My kills are almost certainly more humane than that of industry slaughtered animals. They’ve also lead far more natural lives, died free; and weren’t pumped with chemicals their whole life. A bonus for us both.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Baron said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Baron said:
> ...


Yes yes. The real history. The hundreds of thousands of dead and wounded Americans 1941-1943 is all a lie!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 30, 2019)

After reading of the halal practice, I would not eat halal meat.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.



You're upset because the free market is working?


----------



## mdk (Apr 30, 2019)

You'll have to pardon me if I don't break out the smelling salts over a business tweaking its model to meet the needs of its customers. Also, ya'll are really scrapping the bottom of the fear barrel when you have to dredge up a five year old story to cower over.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...



You very recent post that you recent visit London and so first hand report from you:

Did you notice ANYWHERE in London you visit that was under Sharia Law? Weatherman insists that the ENTIRE Continent is under Sharia Law, so I ask is London? Did you and Mrs. DTMB get confronted by this Sharia Law Police or whatever and they DEMAND that Mrs. DTMB go and get into a Black Tent Burkha or ELSE you will be arrested for Indecency because she was NOT covered in the Black Tent?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Ask the thousands of girls openly gang raped in the UK while the government watched.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

mdk said:


> You'll have to pardon me if I don't break out the smelling salts over a business tweaking its model to meet the needs of its customers. Also, ya'll are really scrapping the bottom of the fear barrel when you have to dredge up a five year old story to cower over.



I usually ignore the majority of this type of thing, but the OP title is so hysterical and NOT in funny hysterical that I did feel I HAD to confront this situation head on because I do not KNOW where Americans get this crap, the article is from 2014 and is NOT accurate that this Continent conquered and I am certain that Americans at this forum would also NOT appreciate if we Europeans posted hysterical Propaganda about America.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



That is a TOTALLY DIFFERENT situation and over the years here I have been in MANY MANY threads about that situation and confronted that. And NO that even does NOT suggest they are under Sharia Law in Britian.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Each episode of Sharia adds up to the whole. 

Say anything negative about Mohammed on social media in the UK and the Sharia police knock on your door and arrest you. Rape some girls and the Sharia police hold her ankles.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Oh yes I ask during the second Conference Call my counterpart in the British Home Office I ask him in Britian if in GENERAL do the British if post on the Internet anything negative about Islam and Muslims do you have them rounded up and put into prison and he said no, he said there HAVE been isolated situations where peoples have posted on the Internet things about Islam and Muslim to the degree that they have to be considered Incite To Violence I then say so if a Muslim post on the Internet Death To British, Kill The British would they also get the same treatment and the visit and he said yes that also considered Incite To Violence.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Sharia is the law of the land. 

Man investigated by police for retweeting transgender limerick


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 30, 2019)

Islam is a very natural fit with the Democrats because they hate the same people


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



That is NOT Sharia and that ALSO occur in America, if any American posted that on Twitter or Facebook they would be Reported and probably get a visit from the police because Transgenders are the Latest Victim Group that gets protected because they are Snowflakes.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Sorry, but the government isn’t going to knock on my door by typing homosexuals have a mental disorder on USMB.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Islam is a very natural fit with the Democrats because they hate the same people


They are allied in the destruction of Western Civilization.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a very natural fit with the Democrats because they hate the same people
> ...



Thank God we can finally AGREE on something again. I was getting very concerned about you. Of course you will now go and comment something totally bizarro again now.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a very natural fit with the Democrats because they hate the same people
> ...



Eh, the Muslims are a threat, a threat made possible by submissive Cucks like you, who haven't figured out that Jews, and Capitalists are enemies.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 30, 2019)

The truth is Russia will probably conquer Europe.

Because dumb Western European Liberals, and their Islamic pets have divided Europe.

Just like in the USA, dumb Western European Liberals, and their Hispanic pets have divided America.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



London might be run by a Muslim, otherwise Europe is overwhelmingly run by White Liberals, and White Conservatives.

As for the USA, it's run by Zionist Jews, because of dumb hacks like you who kneel before Jews, and Israel.
Now that's the truth.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy thing is, the Jews control the banks, media, courts, and the political process.
> ...



The USA has a lot more racial scums than Europe, even Brussels, Paris, Malmo the most Muslim, and thus least White cities in Europe, are about as White as the USA is.

Most Americas are Jews, they practice circumcision, they eat a lot of Kosher labeled foods, they support Israel, they think God's chosen people are the Jews.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia is the law of the land.
> 
> Man investigated by police for retweeting transgender limerick



That link makes no sense paired with your hyperbolic comment


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 30, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Islam is a very natural fit with the Democrats because they hate the same people



I'm pretty sure it's far right Christians who hate the same people as Muslims


----------



## impuretrash (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a very natural fit with the Democrats because they hate the same people
> ...



If that's a bad thing, then why do you gloat at the destruction of Europe, the birthplace of western civilization?

Britain, France, Germany are killing themselves with 3rd world immigration and far left politics. 

...and so is the USA.


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 30, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Crazy thing is, the Jews control the banks, media, courts, and the political process.
> 
> Yet, Weatherman is all freaked that the muslims are taking over because they don't want bacon and ham on their Subway sandwiches.  ...


The problem is they're telling non-Muslims they can't eat bacon and ham on their Subway sandwiches.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


It’s not bizzarro to point out Europeans getting prosecuted for speech or how governments of Europe support violent Muslims. It simply is the facts of the conquered continent.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


If you wish to call my observation of their self mutilation gloat, so be it. I’m simply calling it no different than any war in history.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 30, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> The problem is they're telling non-Muslims they can't eat bacon and ham on their Subway sandwiches.


According to the OP's article Subway has 1,500 stores spread throughout the U.K. 

Only 200 of the stores in located in areas with a predominate muslim customer base will modify it's menu to conform to halal standards.

Just a smart business practice by Subway.  ...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Apr 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is a very natural fit with the Democrats because they hate the same people
> ...


I'm against hate, violence and crime, no matter if it is Christians or Muslims.
People have a right to complain about it.
Flashback: Sharpton Incites Racial Violence in “Freddie’s Fashion Mart Massacre”


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...


Yeah, really sucks.  Trump talks a good game.  

How much you want to bet that the DNC outlets won't tout that information.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I'm still waiting for you to tell us why you hate free market Capitalism.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I’m still waiting for you to stop bitching you can’t get your homo wedding cake.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I'd tell you why I hate free-market Capitalism.. Not a hard thing to do, Illegals for hire, outsourced jobs, Prostitution, Porn, Gangster Rap, Gay wedding merchandise, Che Guevara T-shirts, and instances  like the OP where they pander to foreign demands like Halal slaughtered meats.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 30, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I've never lodged such a complaint.  What does that have to do with the topic of this thread?


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 30, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is they're telling non-Muslims they can't eat bacon and ham on their Subway sandwiches.
> ...


Proof the Muslims are slowly taking over Britain.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 30, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > According to the OP's article Subway has 1,500 stores spread throughout the U.K.
> ...



As I pointed out in another thread about the UK, I was just in Britain for a week two weeks ago and saw no raging hoards of Muslims.  London is just like any other large city.  It was mostly white with a hefty mix of other groups.  You guys haven't even been there and yet you think you know all about what it's like by reading Breitbart and InfoWars.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 30, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


So, you post a random list and call it good?

You really don't know why, do you?


----------



## Slyhunter (Apr 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


And pics, you forgot the pics.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 30, 2019)

^^^^^   Badly done photo shop.  ...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 30, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Well, if it's on the Internet it must be true


----------



## Crepitus (Apr 30, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


So mostly you're a liberal if you skip the immigration thing.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 30, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> ^^^^^   Badly done photo shop.  ...



Same font as this badly done photoshop.


----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...




Slowly??

That's an understatement.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 30, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


There are only 14 million Jews in the world, there are almost a billion and a half Muslims. Do the math. And capitalism has bought more people out of poverty than any other economic system.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 30, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^   Badly done photo shop.  ...
> ...


Are you saying Muslims to not demonstrate for Sharia? Tell us another one. The rub your face in it every day, and you enjoy it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 30, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I don't want to go off topic.
But, let's just say follow who hires Illegals, outsources jobs on one hand, and on the other hand funds the Democrats, owns Hollywood, and the media.

As for this Muslim appeasement, this is Capitalism in action.

Capitalism isn't necessary for bringing people out of poverty.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 30, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What else does?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Apr 30, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Fascist style governments, maybe even more so.

But, that's a different discussion.

Either, you're a Nationalist Conservative,  or a Capitalis for Liberalism.
Pick one.
If you support Capitalists selling Muslim ordeals like keeping it Halal, like in the OP, and support Capitalist Porn, Capitalist Hollywood, Capitalist drug dealers, Capitalist Media, Capitalist Gangster rap music, Capitalist Che Guevara T-Shirts etc. etc.
or'
You realize that Capitalism sells out to Liberalism, and realize Capitalism isn't the Conservative, or Nationalist answer.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


I am saying that people like you are dishonest.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Baron said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



The BRITISH died keeping the BRITISH free in BOTH wars.

Oh STFU NOBODY gives a SHIT, babble your crap somewhere else while masturbating at the thought of Europa being doomed, getting tired of your CONSTANT crap you post from the CRAZED American Evangelical view point you are one of the LEAST educated members of this forum so push your CRAP on whatever other low IQ morons you can find here. Also WHEN did the British get into those two wars? Oh that's right AT THE BEGIN, when did America get into those wars? Oh that's right MANY YEAR AFTER THEY BEGIN. The British peoples in general HATED the American troops, loud mouth drunk grabbing at women, you have NEVER had ANY class and have ALWAYS been OBNOXIOUS and vulgar.

Russia won the Second War, most American troops were either drunk or raping women and the British old soldiers would have told you the Americans kill more British soldiers with what you call Friendly Fire, you have always been doped up and trigger happy. NOBODY WANTS you so fuck off already and STFU and babble your JOHN WAYNE WON THE WAR crap to the ALREADY converted.

Thank God UNEDUCATED MANIACS like YOU are NOT on this Continent pushing your Propaganda CRAP about how  JOHN WAYNE WON THE WAR and how EVERYONE has to lick your filthy buttocks 24/7 OR if you WERE then WE WOULD STILL be at WAR with the British who are NOW I am HAPPY to say we are friends.

In the FINAL analysis we are ALL Europeans and we WILL stay TOGETHER to the END and IF ANY European nation have to chose between ALL European nations OR going and sucking off America's MICRO PENIS then I tell you THIS they will STAY LOYAL to their European brothers and sisters. And WHY would ANY European side with America when it has American Idiots like YOU who HATE this Continent and masturbate at the thought of it being destroyed.

Quid Pro Quo - YOU CONSTANTLY TRASH MY CONTINENT, SO THIS IS ME TRASHING AMERICA IN RETURN. Why should ANY European give a SHIT about America when it has YOUR TYPE in it. The MAJORITY of Europeans also do NOT want Americans SQUATTING on our Continent, you cause problems with your Propaganda, so GTFO and go HOME to your OWN nation.


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Dishonest about what? Certainly not about Islam or the damage your country has suffered including thousands of young women scarred for life because authorities were scared of being called racists. The dishonesty is yours.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



When were YOU LAST in England exactly? On this Continent we LOVE ignorant Americans telling Europeans what it is LIKE to LIVE on our Continent and you tell Europeans this from THOUSANDS AND THOUSANDS of kms away, you tell Europeans how CRAP it is to live on this Continent from St. Louis Missouri and you tell Europeans how we have been conquered by Islam from Chicago Illinois and you tell Europeans how doomed we are because YOU KNOW and when we say NO we are NOT doomed you LAUGH and tell us WE do NOT KNOW what we are talking about and you do this from Dallas Texas and you tell Europeans to just die already because SOON the Muslims are going to murder us anyway and you do this from Seattle Washington.

Incredible that Missouri, Illinois, Texas, Washington etc know MORE about WHAT it  is LIKE to live on the European Continent than we Europeans do.


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Europe is circling the toilet bowl and you and others are enjoying the ride.Anything else?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Repeat: You were LAST on this Continent LIVING for a period of time WHEN exactly? Go on tell us we WANT to know, considering you and the American Evangelical Maniac Weatherman (who is MASTURBATING EVERY DAY thinking about Europa's Doom because he WANTS Armageddon to kick off so he can be Raptured Up To Jesus When He Is Going To Get A Shock When He's Raptured Down To HELL because he sucks off 24/7 THOSE who HATE AND REJECT AND DENY Jesus Christ IS The ONLY Messiah) are considering yourselves EXPERTS on living on the European Continent so much you know EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING.

As I AM your intellectual superior I am confident I can shoot down ANY of the gibberish you are going to post. This thread is FULL of YOUR AND WEATHERMAN'S gibberish and it has already been shot down efficiently by MULTIPLE posters already in this thread.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



YOU are IN the toilet bowl, do you WANT me to flush it already?


----------



## impuretrash (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



America is arguably, in an even more sorry state than Europe


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Oh I THOUGHT we could NOT go a thread WITHOUT Muh Jews Muh Poor Jews being brought into it. All you weirdos with your Jew Fetish. You NEED to get a LIFE, that crowd do NOT give a SHIT about you.


----------



## 007 (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Oh but your PRECIOUS MUSLIMS DO... right?






I'd ask you how it feels to be BRAIN WASHED, but obviously a person that is can't tell you.


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


If you wish to think that you have any government in Western Europe that wants to preserve its culture and put it citizens first you are lying.


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Of course America is in a more sorry state than my Continent and you know WHAT, we are going not ONLY to laugh but we have the Champagne on ice for when America implodes, it will be GREAT it will be BETTER than the BEST sex EVER.

They obviously not ONLY HATE the European Continent they HATE Europeans, no WONDER then the Americans INFEST this Continent with the NGOs which is WHY we are now doing something to REMOVE ALL those NGOs.

I have to find a news article about Estonia, you know the Estonians have now find that the American Embassy in Estonia has been paying MILLIONS AND MILLIONS in Propaganda to push in the Estonian Media how Estonia should open it's borders to embrace Multiculturalism and this is NOW with TRUMP as President doing the SAME thing as Obama did pushing the Anti-White Christian Agenda IF TRUMP WANTED TO he could tell the American Embassy in Estonia to STOP IT but he has NOT, WHY HAS HE NOT? I ONLY find this out about what is happening in Estonia the other day during my Conference Call with the Latvians, the Latvians tell me about Estonia.

The Americans are NOT our friends they NEVER have been, they just want the European Continent to be a Vassal of Washington DC. How many Europeans have DIED in America's Wars in The Middle East to PROTECT their 51st State and steal oil off Iraq? We have American Evangelical Maniacs like Weatherman vomiting at EVERY OPPORTUNITY about Muh Americans dying to save Britian and Muh Americans dying to save the European Continent but IGNORING HOW MANY EUROPEANS have DIED going along with America's Middle East Wars?

Also WHEN was the LAST TIME America EVEN WON a War? They CAN NOT even WIN in Afghanistan they have been there now nearly 20 YEARS fighting essentially Mountain Tribesmen with HAND HELD ROCKET LAUNCHERS. ROFLAO.


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


TLDR.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Like it or not, Jews are at the center of history of mankind and will continue to be so. Being God’s chosen does that.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Americans are NOT our friends they NEVER have been, they just want the European Continent to be a Vassal of Washington DC.



Maybe it’s time we just say screw it and kick your puppet governments out so we can have more effective control.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



When were YOU LAST on this Continent exactly? When did YOU LAST spend extensive time traveling across this Continent exactly?

You know SHIT about ANYTHING you are commenting, your comments are CONSISTENTLY hilarious and WE are LAUGHING at YOU and your IGNORANCE.

*"If you wish to think that you have any government in Western Europe that wants to preserve its culture and put it citizens first you are lying."
*
Uh oh WHAT IS THIS BELOW? FROM the EU Commission and Parliaments OWN WEBSITE ALL about how the EU has been committed for YEARS already to PRESERVING our European Heritage and WHEN they mean DIVERSE in the below they mean ALL NATIONS on this Continent do have a SHARED European Culture but it IS very diverse from nation to nation, being an ignorant, uneducated and very stupid American you would not comprehend this considering America Culture is vulgar and has ZERO class your Culture is what McDonald's, Disneyland, Rap, THINKING JOHN WAYNE WON THE WAR etc. ROFLAO.

*Culture in the European Union*

*European Year of Cultural Heritage, are dedicated to make this vibrant and diverse culture accessible to everyone.

There are cultural components in many EU policies, including education, research, social policy, regional development and external relations. The creation and promotion of culture in today’s interactive and globalised world also goes hand-in-hand with media and digital technologies. The EU promotes policy collaboration on culture among national governments and with international organisations.

Through Creative Europe, the EU supports European cinema, arts and creative industries to create European jobs and growth, as well as to open up new international opportunities, markets and audiences.
*

*EU focus areas for culture*
*Summaries of EU legislation on culture*
*Every year, 2 European cities are chosen as Europe's cultural capitals: this gives an extra boost to local economies, and puts the spotlight on local artists and each city’s unique cultural wealth.
*

*Read about this year’s cultural capitals*
*The EU also partners with film festivals, cultural exhibitions, concerts, conferences, artistic prizes and awards across Europe all-year round.
*

*Discover EU-supported cultural activities in your country*
*Explore Europe’s heritage through interactive maps, including links to 50 million artworks*
Culture in the European Union | European Union


----------



## impuretrash (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Please calm down, you're not helping matters. Europe has friends in America. Trust me when I say that many of us feel great angst about the negative effects of muslim migration and the influence of global capitalist greed happening in Europe and civilized nations across the globe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



No you just concentrate on the 51st State which is ALL in the end that is important to America.


----------



## impuretrash (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Like it or not, Jews are at the center of history of mankind and will continue to be so. Being God’s chosen does that.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


In five weeks it will be the 75th anniversary of the day we began to liberate you from living in the Third Reich. 

You’re welcome.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



*"Please calm down, you're not helping matters."*

No not me in the wrong, The Ugly Americans are in the wrong.

*"Europe has friends in America."*

But MORE who HATE this Continent than are friends of this Continent. We have in this thread comments that the MAJORITY of Americans AGREE WITH about this Continent and our peoples.

We have Anti-European VISCIOUS Propaganda by The Ugly Americans it is now to be know that Americans HATE this Continent and ALL Europeans and want us DEAD, no wonder we have never trusted America, we have though ALWAYS been polite as Europeans UNLIKE Americans we are NOT obnoxious and vulgar, we have never trusted America and now here we have we know why this.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


My Grandfather fought to liberate you. Twice. And died early as a result. 

You’re welcome.


----------



## impuretrash (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



How do you reconcile with the fact that Jewish-supremacist intellectuals created the political and social theories that are currently destroying western society, both Europe AND the USA? Created with the express purpose of destroying the west?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



WE NEVER ASKED YOU TO DO THAT. The majority were happy as it was and we are PROUD that the ONLY PLACE in this ENTIRE NATION that surrended to the INVADING ARMIES of British, American and Russian was INNSBRUCK, ALL other places fought for this nation as HEROES and PATRIOTS. And MY family has NEVER had a Traitor who side with The Enemy against the nation, every member of my family have ALWAYS been Patriots who DEFENDED and FIGHT for our nation with HONOUR and HAVE MEDALS, not ALL in uniform, many also serve with the Diplomatic Corps and in other Departments.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Yes, most Euros love Nazis. That’s why I smile when I drive thru Dresden.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 1, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Yeeeeaaaahhh....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Weatherman has Extreme Jew Fetish Syndrome because he is an Evangelical and you know they ONLY care about the 51st State and ZERO else, he will refer to you as an Anti-Semite for asking the question but I know why you put that question as you do, this because you know that Weatherman is an Intellectual Dwarf with a low IQ and would not comprehend IF you asked the question minus the Jew thing and put instead it's NAME - Cultural Marxism aka Critical Theory Social Theory.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


 
^^^^ Illustrates in almost parody form what I just stated about being an Intellectual Dwarf with a low IQ, not intellectually equip to form an ACTUAL THINKING response to the above post.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



YOU are the Nazi, YOU openly WANT to Genocide MILLIONS of Muslims. Your OTHER comment illustrate what I already say you are vulgar and low IQ.


----------



## impuretrash (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



I don't want to make an enemy out of you any more than I want to further antagonize Lucy. She needs to get off her high horse and you need to open your eyes. 

Marxist Jews run Hollywood and the mainstream media. The media is the instrument used to disseminate cultural poison into our society. WIthout it's corrosive influence, we would't be having a crisis at the border or rampant social degeneracy like single parents, drug abuse and transgenderism. 

It's a fact, not a theory.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



*"My Grandfather fought to liberate you. Twice. And died early as a result."*

No your Grandfather did NOT do that, we have nothing to be liberate from, the majority were happy. My family in our Family Archive we have many, I think approx 500 or 600 moving images in colour in Super8 no sound that documentation the life across this nation during that ENTIRE period and EVERYONE is HAPPY and SMILING and EVERYONE is beautiful and healthy and it was a happy time for the majority. I have watched these moving images in Super8 and what a GLORIOUS time for the majority it was on film and this NOT the Hollywood Propaganda FILTH that you were Brainwashed with.


----------



## impuretrash (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



If he'd do his research, maybe he would read where it's spelled out in black and white, plain english. "We despise western cultural and moral values. We know better than they do, because we're superior on a genetic level. Here's how we will destroy them."


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



That crowd have NO DNA link to the Biblical Hebrews so they are NOT God's Chosen, but keep drinking that Kool Aid.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

007 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



No they are NOT MY precious Muslims, I must have posted THOUSANDS of comments at this forum about my thoughts on Islam.

Hey impuretrash this idiot 007 in a thread the other night, I posted about how the Italian Government was encouraging Italians to buy MORE guns and the ONLY response 007 had to that was WAIT FOR IT....was that a good thing because Muh Mussolini sided with Muh Hitler. ROFLAO.

ROFLAO that's how MENTAL this crowd is, Muh Hitler and Muh Nazi's LITERALLY OCCUPY their MICRO BRAINS 24/7, I have to congratulate Muh New York Jews and Muh Hollyweird for doing such a GREAT BRAINWASHING job on these idiots, they are LITERALLY now like pre-program ROBOTS just VOMITING the SAME CRAP out ALL the time.


----------



## 007 (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Sorry, you pathetic little wanker... but I'm an American, I'm used to FREE SPEECH, unlike YOU, that if you speak out against MUSLIMS in your CHERISHED Europe, you go to JAIL. You have never lived here, you have no idea how much FREEDOM we have compared to you. You don't understand me or where I'm coming from BECAUSE you've been BRAIN WASHED by your pathetic, crippling, european POLITICAL CORRECTNESS. I don't expect you to understand. I know you're thinking is WARPED. You will go to your grave defending the very things that will be your DEMISE. You are an IDIOT. That's why we kicked you sons a bitches OUT OF HERE a couple hundred years ago.

Enjoy your muslim nation, moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 1, 2019)

007 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



As if Europe is just one singular organism, rather than a diverse continent.
Frigging hilarious.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

007 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



THIS is YOU and Weatherman and ALL the ones like YOU:






You are of course a repressed Homosexual, you are in LOVE with Muh Hitler, he's on Twitter you know he at random Tweets back to The Donald:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

007 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Are you an American? So why the Extreme Jew Fetish then? I mean that crowd's nation is Israel not YOUR nation which is America. Why are you loyal to another nation apart from your own? That is being a Semi-Traitor.

My nation is NOT Muslim and we have a Right-Wing Government UNLIKE YOUR nation who has a Cuckservative Government who are allowing THOUSANDS of Illegals who have crossed your border to be released into the American population, Trump IS a Cuckservative he is all mouth and NO action on this he is CONTINUING Obama's Catch and Release Policy and by the end of 2019 TRUMP will have RELEASED 500,000 Illegals into the American population. I posted the link to the Breitbart investigation IN this thread it's on page one of the thread.

So ENJOY LOSING America as a NATION, moron. All the Mexicans and Central Americans are going to PUT YOU in your PLACE by REPLACING YOU. ROFLAO. EXCELLENT!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Exactly, again illustrating what uneducated low IQ Muppets they are. ROFLAO. But you know that crowd are part of The Enemy, you have SEEN in THIS thread how they TURN on me who IS Right-Wing UNLIKE them who are Cucks, they are to be considered part of The Enemy with the Leftists, when the SHTF they are going to side with the WRONG Team because of Muh Wanna Be Raptured Up To Jesus, again illustrating their low IQ because WHAT do their Fetish THINK about Jesus? Oh that's right, we already know.


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2019)

> _Contemporary examples of Islamophobia.....include, but are not limited to:_
> 
> 
> _Accusing Muslims... of inventing or exaggerating Islamophobia_
> ...


In Scotland they have defined Islamophobia. Notice questioning Muslims about anything is Islamophobic when their holy books and bloody history prove some of these things are what their religion says and are obligations. This in reality says Sharia will be enforced, Islam will not be stopped.

Scotland adopts formal definition of "Islamophobia" - stand by for blasphemy laws


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> > _Contemporary examples of Islamophobia.....include, but are not limited to:_
> >
> >
> > _Accusing Muslims... of inventing or exaggerating Islamophobia_
> ...



SCOTLAND is NOT the ENTIRE European Continent.


----------



## 007 (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So why the Extreme Jew Fetish then?


Please show me... ANYWHERE... ANYTHING I have said that would give you the impression I have a... "JEW FETISH"... you nasty little Nazi.


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > > _Contemporary examples of Islamophobia.....include, but are not limited to:_
> ...


Maybe not, but PC is the new religion and your leaders are devout followers.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> > _Contemporary examples of Islamophobia.....include, but are not limited to:_
> >
> >
> > _Accusing Muslims... of inventing or exaggerating Islamophobia_
> ...



This one:

_*Accusing Muslim citizens of being more loyal to the ‘Ummah’ (transnational Muslim community) or to their countries of origin, or to the alleged priorities of Muslims worldwide, than to the interests of their own nations*_

How is that different than Muh Jews exactly? One of their frequent hysterical Mega Whinings is about how they are more loyal to the 51st State that they LOVE THAT much they DON'T want to ALL go and LIVE there of course, and how they are more concerned with the priorities of International Jewry than the interests of their own Host Nations.

SO it's NOT OKAY for the Muslims to get upset about this, BUT it IS OKAY for Muh Jews to get upset about it when it's them.

We have a TINY PERCENT at this forum who are basically borderline insane in their demented hatred of ALL Muslims, thinking that ALL Muslims are Radical Islamist Terrorist and because of that they OPENLY ADVOCATE that ALL Muslims should be EXTERMINATED and that Mecca should be NUKED. No it's NOT us who are the Nazi's, it's YOU who are Nazi-esque.

EVERY TIME there is some HYSTERICAL RANT about ALL Muslims, exchange Muslims for Jews and that's it.


----------



## skye (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




I agree, 

It's disgusting and pathetic watching all these  globalist European leaders bowing to Islam!

Makes you puke!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



My nation is NOT Politically Correct, REPEAT we have an ACTUAL Right-Wing as IN Right-Wing Government, we are NOT Politically Correct and also UNLIKE AMERICA we have rendered our Leftists TOTALLY IMPOTENT, both POLITICALLY and SOCIALLY, they have been reduced to ZERO and they know to STFU or ELSE. We also very early on deal with the Antifa, we only had 408 Antifa in this nation but very early on during several nights they were rounded up and taken away into the night and have been silenced.

America is IMPOTENT, you have UNLIMITED amounts of Third World Shit Holers crossing your border, you have Antifa VIOLENTLY rioting on the streets, you have Leftists like Nancy Pelosi and Charles Schumer RUNNING THE SHOW, you have a FULL ON LEFTIST MSM working with ALL the other Leftists to ACTIVELY DESTROY America, you have Leftist Activist Judges STOPPING ANY policy to STOP America being turned into a Third World Shit Hole and you are the MOST Politically Correct NATION on this planet, you have LAWS saying that Transgenders can be woman, you have laws saying that HOMOS can adopt  children, things MY NATION would NEVER ALLOW, we do NOT ACCEPT that their IS ANY OTHER GENDERS than MAN AND WOMAN, we do NOT allow Homos to adopt children, we do NOT have Leftist Activist Judges, we have CLOSED our borders and our borders are PROTECTED 24/7 by ARMED UNITS.

America is FUCKED, but we are NOT, we will STILL be HERE INTACT when America is LONG GONE to Third World Shit Hole Status.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

007 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > So why the Extreme Jew Fetish then?
> ...



Because of your thing with bringing Muh Hitler into everything. NORMAL PEOPLES do not do this. Not me the Nazi it is YOU who are Nazi.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

007 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



*"unlike YOU, that if you speak out against MUSLIMS in your CHERISHED Europe, you go to JAIL."*

No one put me in jail for ANYTHING I would EVER comment, as others already know I have worked since November 2018 for my nations Ministry of The Interior and I ALSO have Diplomatic Immunity because of what my Papa he do, I can comment ANYTHING and ANYWHERE I want to. IF any one put me in jail this would result in what they call an International Incident.

*"You have never lived here"*

But I HAVE I lived in Texas for 6 months. Did you EVER live on MY Continent? If not who cares what YOU think, you are ignorant and know ZERO. Also I add when I was in Texas for 6 months not ONE TIME did I meet The Ugly American like you and Weatherman who HATE my Continent and want my peoples DEAD and also not meet like you and Weatherman any Jew Fetish Crowd OR ANY Nazi Fetish Crowd who babble about Muh Hitler and Muh Jews 24/7 and I meet many peoples in Texas that we have discussions on ALL different things including politics and these were NORMAL discussions and NOT this weird Fetish thing like in this thread and other threads.


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > > _Contemporary examples of Islamophobia.....include, but are not limited to:_
> ...





> SO it's NOT OKAY for the Muslims to get upset about this, BUT it IS OKAY for Muh Jews to get upset about it when it's them.


 They are getting upset because they are doing what their religion says they must do. The Jews have no plans for world domination, Islam does. Thanks to their own literature they can be caught red handed and still deny it. Nice right to have. Why do they deserve this privilege?

Remember jihadis emulate Muhammad, and it is on Muhammads authority they claim superiority and the right to kill, intimidate, terrorize and rape, and people kiss their ass.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You better inform Rothschilds, and Soros , that they aren't Jews looking to create a Global government of their dominance, the so called New World Order.

The difference is Islamists don't have the tools currently to take over.

The New World Order, is very possible, especially out of America, considering it's Judeo - Capitalist dominance, and Military supremacy.

Islamists are throwing rocks, while Jews are using subversion to trick dope dupes.


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Is it written down for everyone to read like Islam?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Rothschild said way back, he would get a New World Order by consent, or by force.

Soros also speaks of a New World Order.

Ultimately they have Nukes, Islamists, except Pakistan don't.

It's not Islamists who are capable of World domination, it's Jewish bankers like Soros / Rothschilds.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You know Sobi my Great-Grandfather still alive this at age 99 years in age and my Great-Grandmother still alive this at age 98 years in age. During the Second War my Great-Grandfather work for two months as an Administrator in one of the camps, they had some British POWs there and he and the British got to friends because of a shared love of Chess, we treated the British POWS very well, we treated ALL POWs very well EXCEPT the Communist POWs who we CORRECTLY executed in big numbers. But so many years after the Second War my Great-Grandfather in an random situation meet this British POW again and every year from that year my Great-Grandfathers crowd and the British crowd would get together and have dinner and conversation about things and my Great-Grandfather say to me several years ago that the British say to them:

"Why were we fighting a war against one another? What positive came from this? You lose your Empire, we lose the British Empire and half of the European Continent was awarded by the British Government and American Government to be in control of Communism and the Communists"

And I agree that is ALL correct, it is accurate. Also I want to add Sobi I know you have upset at my peoples for how we treat your peoples during the Second War and I know it might not be a lot but for myself and my family I apologise for how our recent Ancestors treated the Christian Poles of Poland, it was WRONG we should NOT have been treating our Christian brothers and sisters and ROMAN CATHOLIC like WE ARE like we did and I now am happy that my nation and Poland are friends again and are working together to make this Continent safe and strong again.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I do not see how Islam can dominate the world, for this the majority of the world would have to agree to convert to Islam that include ME and YOU both converting to Islam.


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





> Rothschild said


Then it is a conspiracy theory, Islam is a reality.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



But if Soros speak of a New World Order and you say that is Conspiracy Theory then this is you siding with that EVIL POS George Soros?


----------



## Lastamender (May 1, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





> I do not see how Islam can dominate the world,


Did you notice they are trying? Should we let people die because we will not confront hate? We seem to have come to that conclusion. Shameful.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I will show you what is NOT a Conspiracy Theory:

Barbara Lerner Spectre this American Leftist Jew who then went to Israel who then decided to go to HELP DESTROY Sweden SOMEHOW CONVINCING the Government of Sweden to give her Shekels to assist in bringing in UNLIMITED amounts of MUSLIMS to make things Multicultural so that a MINORITY of JEWS could FEEL SAFE among ANOTHER MINORITY ie. MINORITY in this case meaning NOT WHITE AND CHRISTIAN.

The text of what she says in the below video, and she has that evil smirk on her fucking face THE ENTIRE TIME SHE IS SAYING the below, I add she is NOW having a PRIVATE 24/7 ARMED GUARD because this fucking bitch has a price on her ugly head because of THIS:

*"I think there is a resurgence of anti-Semitism because at this point in time Europe has not yet learned how to be multicultural. And I think we are going to be part of the throes of that transformation, which must take place. Europe is not going to be the monolithic societies they once were in the last century. Jews are going to be at the centre of that. It’s a huge transformation for Europe to make. They are now going into a multicultural mode and Jews will be resented because of our leading role. But without that leading role and without that transformation, Europe will not survive."
*
^^^^ Read the above CAREFULLY, this EVIL BITCH is OPENLY stating that they WANT White European Christians REPLACED by MUSLIMS so that the MINORITY JEWS can FEEL SAFE on a Continent that HISTORICALLY has ALWAYS been WHITE AND CHRISTIAN and they want OUR Continent ALL FOR THEM but WITHOUT US. This is OUR Continent NOT THEIR Continent, they can GTFO.

Our response to this Child of Satan is, hey BITCH GTFO back to Israel or America, we DO NOT need your crowd, the way we SURVIVE is by FORCING you out AGAIN if it comes to that AGAIN.

Now you can WATCH and HEAR this fucking ugly bitch, this REPRESENTATIVE of it's Defective DNA say the ABOVE text I have BOLDED from it's own Satanic mouth, just to SHOW you this is NOT a Conspiracy Theory and it's THIS why we DO NOT want ANY American squatting on OUR Continent, you are fucking EVIL YOU support this EVIL FUCKING bitch because of WHAT she IS, go on I DARE you to WATCH it and HEAR her, it's ONLY 1 minute and 16 seconds in duration the video:


Here is the text AGAIN, so you can watch the above video and FOLLOW the EVIL fucking bitch WORD for WORD as she SAYS the below with a SMILE on her ugly fucking face, this DISGUSTING BITCH the product of CENTURIES of INBREEDING in some SELF IMPOSED Ghetto in Russia or whatever THINKS IT is BETTER than US. She and her crowd can GTFO, EVEN the LOWEST CLASS on the European Continent are higher up the food chain than THIS EVIL vermin in human form.

*"I think there is a resurgence of anti-Semitism because at this point in time Europe has not yet learned how to be multicultural. And I think we are going to be part of the throes of that transformation, which must take place. Europe is not going to be the monolithic societies they once were in the last century. Jews are going to be at the centre of that. It’s a huge transformation for Europe to make. They are now going into a multicultural mode and Jews will be resented because of our leading role. But without that leading role and without that transformation, Europe will not survive."*

Here are the first comments off the YouTube Comment Section:


Tanky Mctankinson7 months ago
*Deus vult!!!! like the mad king in game of thrones burn them all*




HeilAmarth5 months ago (edited)
*She has some nerve coming to a foreign continent, foreign country and tell what's best for them. Europe is already multicultural with English, Swedes, Finns, Norwegians, Russians, Estonians, Latvians, Lithuanians, Poles, Germans, Danes, Dutch, Flemish, French, Spanish, Portuguese, Swiss, Austrians, Italians, Croatians, Greeks and so on. What she wants is not multiculturalism - each people being strong and proud of their heritage - what she wants is a monolithic monoculture of a gooey brown mass without identity or heritage or pride. It's clear this bitch wants to erase European people by mixing them with non-European people.
Show less*


Amy Cardill2 months ago
*Who gave you the right to chose the future of Europe?*




Mario Rossi4 months ago
*This lady is really sick.*




KLASS podcast4 months ago
*how come Israel is not multicultural?, hypocrite! but thats how they roll*




Alfred Braun3 months ago
*"There are people in Sweden who support Israel and have a deep sense of the injustice of the present situation"." What Injustice would that be?*




ExRhodesian4 months ago
*It will pass when we have cleaned them out, get to work lads.*




Jaqen H'ghar2 months ago (edited)
*I'm not European (I'm Chilean) but in her smirking face I just see pure evil.

*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 1, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



No we should not let peoples die, but the solution is not for eg to nuke Mecca, the ramifications of doing that will be MONUMENTAL and NOT in a GOOD way.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You have a crazed view point that is being fed by extremists. You post dishonest shit in order to stir up trouble in a place that you know nothing about.

Doctored photographs, videos of events that never took place and so on. You people do not care what shit you spread. 

You highlight crimes by Muslims but never comment on crimes by non Muslims. You quote distorted passages from the Koran as if it is the whole story while ignoring similar crap in the bible.

You see all of Europe as one entity and think it can be summed up with a few handed down soundbites. 

We have a few like yourself over here. They are generally part of an under educated minority of losers who need somebody to blame for their own shortcomings. It has always been the Jews but now its the Muslims.

You are the mirror opposite of those you despise.

Some of the time I can laugh at your idiocy but mostly you just sicken me.


----------



## impuretrash (May 2, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



He's wrong about a lot but he's right about England. You guys are fucked in the heads. Your police force is a joke, your adherence to PC dogma let a bunch of girls get raped by big hairy pakis and you're selling your future to people who hate you all out of a sense of guilt.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



More bigoted shit from another geller disciple. I havent got the time to engage with such nonsense now. I have work in a muzzie no go zone in the Caliphate of Birmingham.


----------



## ESay (May 2, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> How do you reconcile with the fact that Jewish-supremacist intellectuals created the political and social theories that are currently destroying western society, both Europe AND the USA? Created with the express purpose of destroying the west?


It is of no surprise, considering that the Jews were persecuted throughout almost of the entire history of Western civilization.


----------



## impuretrash (May 2, 2019)

ESay said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > How do you reconcile with the fact that Jewish-supremacist intellectuals created the political and social theories that are currently destroying western society, both Europe AND the USA? Created with the express purpose of destroying the west?
> ...



That's a fine justification for wanting revenge. But ya gotta wonder... why were they persecuted in the first place? Sure, religion definitely played a role. Killers of Jesus and all that...we're talking ancient Europe here after all so it'd be silly to expect medieval Catholics and orthodox Christians to have woke modern day PC values. If you keep getting beat up on the playground for eating boogers, maybe instead of blaming the bullies you should...I dunno, maybe stop eating boogers?


----------



## Moonglow (May 2, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.


and now they are free to eat kosher only because a business tends to cater to it's local customers.


----------



## ESay (May 2, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Religion was always a pretext. Maybe in ancient times the Jews also often exceeded the host nations in entelectual level and this wasn't pleased by them?

The point is you keep getting beat up not for eating boogers but for you being said to eat boogers.


----------



## impuretrash (May 2, 2019)

ESay said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



It's funny. The people who complain the most about Antisemitism are the ones who get all outraged at the idea of ethnicity playing a role in human intelligence and behavior.


----------



## ESay (May 2, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


I don't know what people you mean, but I personally belive that such a thing as national mentality actually exists.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Boas, Lewontin, Gould, and Diamond are all dominant Jewish figures in pushing racial equality.

Its ultimately the money & influences of Capitalists & Jews who directly facilitate Islamic culture into the West.

The very Jews & Capitalists who they adore, sell them out to Muslims.


----------



## impuretrash (May 2, 2019)

ESay said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



The entire political establishment, that's who.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Haha, as if Islam is powerful enough to conquer the World.

It's the Zionist USA which is beyond powerful.

Not Islam.

AIPAC runs America.

Jews have manipulated the Neocon idiots well.


----------



## ESay (May 2, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


They are hardly an example of honesty.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



They think some camel F'cker Islamist throwing rocks calling for Global domination is so powerful.

But, some how Globalist Zionist bankers powerful enough to toppel nations with resistance & chaos are somehow so weak.


----------



## impuretrash (May 2, 2019)

ESay said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



It's a topic deemed unfit for discussion. If you so much as mention it, you're labeled a Nazi. You'll be banned from social media, drummed out of polite society, lose your job and be put on an FBI watch list. 

Yet Jews always gloat about their superior intelligence as one of the reasons they're so successful and also why they're persecuted. 

Are Jews Nazis?

What a conundrum!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Islamists have been powerless in global powers since WW1, when the Ottoman Empire fell.

It's no conspiracy that many Jewish bankers toppeled Tsarist Russia.
By bankrolling Bolsheviks like Jacob Schiff, Otto Kahn, Warburg, Yakub Ganetsky & Israel Helphand.

They are more powerful than the Islamists.


----------



## ESay (May 2, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> It's a topic deemed unfit for discussion. If you so much as mention it, you're labeled a Nazi. You'll be banned from social media, drummed out of polite society, lose your job and be put on an FBI watch list.


It is sad to know that praised American freedom and free speech are just a mockery.



impuretrash said:


> Yet Jews always gloat about their superior intelligence as one of the reasons they're so successful and also why they're persecuted.
> 
> Are Jews Nazis?
> 
> What a conundrum!


Strictly speaking no. Among main features of Nazism are superiority of the German nation and antisemitism. None of these views are common among the Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

ESay said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > It's a topic deemed unfit for discussion. If you so much as mention it, you're labeled a Nazi. You'll be banned from social media, drummed out of polite society, lose your job and be put on an FBI watch list.
> ...



The term Nazi is used too loosely.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Because Jews were culturally alien & unassimilated.

Just like the Islamists of the OP.


----------



## ESay (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


And?


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...





> Some of the time I can laugh at your idiocy but mostly you just sicken me.


Sometimes I can laugh at your cowardice and your hate for freedom and equality, but most of the time it disgusts me.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...





> More bigoted shit from another geller disciple



Geller has forgotten more about Islam than you will ever know. Now produce one bigoted quote from her, or one hateful one.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...





> Islamists have been powerless in global powers since WW1,


Really? Who comprises the largest voting bloc in the UN? That would be the OIC.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > You have a crazed view point that is being fed by extremists. You post dishonest shit in order to stir up trouble in a place that you know nothing about.
> ...



I'm still waiting for you to tell Lucy Hamilton when you were in Europe.  2/3 of Americans have never left the United States and yet you think you know all about the rest of the world.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I spend today entire morning in Bratislava and I observe ZERO Muslims there, of course the Slovakians COULD be hiding 50 MILLIONS Muslims below their beds who know's, you know because according to Weatherman and Lastamender this 90% Continent is being RULED by Muslims. Tomorrow morning into early post-lunch I will be in Corfu doing buisness or whatever it is it is being termed so I am now on my OWN Muslim Watch and I will Report back tomorrow night on IF I see ANY Muslims in Corfu and IF I do NOT then I WANT to KNOW WHY considering Europa Conquered and we ALL are living under Islamic Rule and Sharia Law.

For the low IQ uneducated Ugly American Bigots on THIS thread who know EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING but from comments illustrate they know ZERO about ZERO Corfu is Greece, it is one of the Greek Islands and is VERY beautiful and I add Bratislava is VERY beautiful it is one of our GREAT capitals on this Continent with 1000 x SUPERIOR Architecture than ANY in America, the Land Of To Many Ugly Americans and their GREAT CULTURE of Ronald McDonald AND HIP HOP.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Not leaving the US makes someone bad? I am still waiting for someone to tell me one positive for the non-Muslim in Islam. Can you? And I rely on the news even though it is censored in Europe the truth does manage to get out.

Multiculture is a failure due to the fact one of those cultures is Islam. It is plain to see and seems so easy to deny for many. Do not expect things to get better Islam does not work that way.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Not leaving the US makes someone bad? I am still waiting for someone to tell me one positive for the non-Muslim in Islam. Can you? And I rely on the news even though it is censored in Europe the truth does manage to get out.
> 
> Multiculture is a failure due to the fact one of those cultures is Islam. It is plain to see and seems so easy to deny for many. Do not expect things to get better Islam does not work that way.



So it's evidently clear you have never been to Europe.  That being the case, perhaps you should opine less and listen more to the people who are actually there or have spent time there.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...





> Weatherman and Lastamender this 90% Continent is being RULED by Muslims.


I never said that. I do not recall Weatherman saying that either. If you want to make up lies to win an un-winnable argument go right ahead.

Islam has 90% of your leaders intimidated. They do not need to rule when your leaders are scared of them.A group of people your leaders say are not violent are intimidated by the violence of those same people.It is as plain as the warts on Tommy's face.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Not leaving the US makes someone bad? I am still waiting for someone to tell me one positive for the non-Muslim in Islam. Can you? And I rely on the news even though it is censored in Europe the truth does manage to get out.
> ...


Perhaps you should admit Islam has trashed the cities in the UK. Increased rapes ten fold. Islam has taken over whole school systems and hate is being taught daily to Muslim children.

Did you find a positive for the non-Muslim in Islam yet? You wont.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



1/2 of Democrat funding comes from Jews.

Blame the Islamists, and only Islamists anyways.​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



*"Not leaving the US makes someone bad?"*

Sorry you were going to tell us WHEN you last visited for any extended time my Continent, considering you and Weatherman consider yourselves EXPERTS on the European Continent and our populations and ALL of our Governments AND ALL of our leaders who according to YOU are ALL 90% Muslims who have ALL of us under Sharia Law.

What low IQ uneducated idiots like YOU do is you take RANDOM ISOLATED incidents and x them by ONE MILLIONS and then you go on the Internet to spread this Viscious Propaganda in the HOPE that there are ENOUGH Americans as low IQ, uneducated, ignorant and stupid as YOU are who are going to drink the Kool Aid.

OUR version of what YOU do would be to take the San Bernardino shooting and the Miami Nightclub shooting BOTH perpetrators MUSLIMS and then x them by ONE MILLIONS and then go on the Internet to push VISCIOUS PROPAGANDA that:

AMERICA CONQUERED! AMERICA IS RULED BY ISLAM! AMERICA UNDER SHARIA LAW!

And then WHEN Americans TELL us NO NO NO NO, WE would TELL the Americans who LIVE in America that WE who do NOT LIVE in America know MORE than the Americans about what is happening IN America.

We thank on my Continent that we KNOW that NOT ALL Americans HATE this Continent and that NOT ALL Americans are as low IQ, uneducated, ignorant and stupid as you at this forum we have just in this thread Americans who are NOT BIGOTS and XENOPHOBES and who do NOT HATE eg. DTMB, Vastator, Impuretrash, Sobi who ALL do NOT HATE this Continent, who ALL do NOT HATE our peoples and who ALL HAVE VISITED this Continent and know that what your type VOMIT on the Internet is 100% HORSECRAP.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...





> What low IQ uneducated idiots like YOU do



I would think the low IQ is your problem, not mine. But I will not try to insult you you do a good job of that yourself.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Perhaps you should admit Islam has trashed the cities in the UK. Increased rapes ten fold. Islam has taken over whole school systems and hate is being taught daily to Muslim children.



How would you know?  You haven't been to their cities.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I put the blame where it belongs. Islam is to blame for Islamic terror and non-assimilation. And Islam is responsible for filling young minds full of hate.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



IN this thread Weatherman TWO TIMES commented that my Continent the EXCEPTION of ONLY 3 nations on it was RULED BY MUSLIMS and is UNDER SHARIA LAW.

IF Islam has our leaders intimidated then WHY have we been SHUTTING DOWN MOSQUES ACROSS this Continent? MOSQUES that have been promoting Radical Islam, we have SHUT THEM DOWN in RECORD numbers and UNLIKE America we have ALL Radical Islam groups under 24/7 monitoring you DO NOT, you have that crowd in OPEN VIEW ACROSS AMERICA and FREE to PREACH HATE and ALL because of YOUR First Amendment they can PREACH HATE AGAINST America and The Infidel.

WTF is ALL the below crowd of Extreme Radical Islamic Groups DOING OPERATING in FREEDOM in America and you HYSTERICALLY are telling Europeans who LIVE on the European Continent that it is WE who have been CONQUERED, so WTF is the below then? Also WHEN did America LAST time SHUT DOWN ANY MOSQUES? Oh that's right YOU CAN NOT can you because of your Freedom Of Religion thing. ROFLAO.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you should admit Islam has trashed the cities in the UK. Increased rapes ten fold. Islam has taken over whole school systems and hate is being taught daily to Muslim children.
> ...


Why apologize for Islam, nothing better to do?
From 2018.


> A Month of Islam and Multiculturalism in Britain: May 2018





> May 1. Rana Irfan Aslam, a 51-year-old shopkeeper from Dundee, was sentenced to one year in prison for grooming a 12-year-old girl for sex during an 18-month period 20 years ago. The judge said it was the maximum possible sentence for the crime as Aslam did not engage in sexual intercourse with the girl. The court heard that Aslam gave the girl gifts of money, perfume and alcohol before sexually abusing her at various locations in Dundee, Angus, Perth and Kinross and Fife between August 1998 and August 2000. In a blog post, Natasha Phillips, an expert on family law, explained that nuances in sentencing guidelines for non-recent abuse are resulting in unduly lenient sentences: “There are very real concerns about the way offenders of non-recent abuse continue to be sentenced and which bolster the view that unmerited leniency has managed to find its way into the system.”
> 
> 
> 
> May 1. Lewis Ludlow, a 26-year-old convert to Islam from Rochester, was chargedwith planning “a large scale multiple casualty vehicle-borne attack” on tourist hotspots in London. He was also charged with trying to join the Islamic State, in the Philippines.


Soeren Kern at Gatestone: A Month of Islam and Multiculturalism in Britain: May 2018…….


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Yes but a SPECIFIC TYPE of Islam is responsible NOT Islam in GENERAL, NOT ALL Muslims are following Radical Islam, NOT ALL Muslims HATE Non-Muslims and at the FIRST opportunity WANT to blow us up. The situation is that the NORMAL Muslims should begin to police the Radicals in their OWN environment and pull them AWAY from Radicalism before it take root and gets out of control this in the SAME way that NORMAL Jews who are NOT Moonbats should begin to police the Leftist Moonbat Jews who promote Hate Whitey, Blame Whitey, Multiculturalism GREAT and Monculturalism EVIL, and ALL WHITE Christians are Nazi's and ALL WHITE men are PATHETIC so hurry up and get addicted to Opioids and die already so we can REPLACE you faster with Third World Shit Holers etc


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Why apologize for Islam, nothing better to do?



Is English your second language?  I'm asking because you continue to ask questions that have nothing to do with my nor others' comments.



> From 2018.
> 
> 
> > A Month of Islam and Multiculturalism in Britain: May 2018
> ...



From 2019

Officials: 33 arrested for sex trafficking in Super Bowl sting


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Why apologize for Islam, nothing better to do?
> ...


Islam tells you what it is going to do. It is in black and white. Did these Superbowl sex traffickers learn from a book considered holy? Nope. Apples and oranges and another piss poor apology.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



So the British having a MONTH of Islam and Multiculturalism in Britian = Under Sharia Law and ruled by Muslims.

Yes those incidents you show ARE ISOLATED, they do NOT illustrate they are Under Sharia Law and ruled by Muslims and ALSO you do KNOW that HUNDREDS of Americans also went and join Islamic State? The British also do NOT just give Muslims lenient sentences for Paedophilia, they give the SAME lenient sentences to Non-Muslims also.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Well as you have MUSLIMS sex trafficking in something as AMERICAN as Super Bowl that TOTALLY illustrates that America is now ruled by Islam and the Muslims have INFILTRATED the Super Bowl.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



If you want to wallow in your own ignorance be my guest.  You're the one living the paranoid sheltered life, not me.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Why apologize for Islam, nothing better to do?
> ...



Posts where he KNOWS he has ALREADY lost he does NOT respond to, I have noticed this now for several pages about what he DOES and DOES NOT respond to and so he ignores them, the other posts where he is NOT ABLE to refute what someone has posted he Deflects away by introducing something that has ZERO to do with what the other person posted to him.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Let's talk doctrine if you wish to speak of Islam. Sex slaves are permitted by the religion. Slavery still exists in the Islamic world. Laws against it are ignored like laws about immigration are ignored here. Wise up, you are defending supremacists.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Your ignorance eclipses mine.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



meanwhile in the UK 



they sound homophobic and sexist to me


----------



## Death Angel (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> *Trump’s DHS Releases More than 17K Illegal Aliens into U.S. in 12 Days*
> 
> *President Trump’s Department of Homeland Security (DHS) is continuing its mass release of border crossers and illegal aliens into the interior of the United States, most recently releasing more than 17,000 migrants in less than two weeks*


You understand we HAVE to dont you? We need to change these laws, but for now we have no choice. Still, I agree. We have nothing to brag about or look down on Europe over.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Not leaving the US makes someone bad? I am still waiting for someone to tell me one positive for the non-Muslim in Islam. Can you? And I rely on the news even though it is censored in Europe the truth does manage to get out.
> ...


So you want people to listen to those who say the evil Jews are running the world.

Color me unsurprised .


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you should admit Islam has trashed the cities in the UK. Increased rapes ten fold. Islam has taken over whole school systems and hate is being taught daily to Muslim children.
> ...


And you have never been to the parts of the cities that are heavily Islamic.

Staying in a well appointed hotel well away from Muslim areas gives you no more authority than those who Have never visited at all.

You obviously want it to, but it is your lack of knowledge that is revealing, here, rather than your attempt to invest in yourselves a sense of authority.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

> The holiest book of Islam (most of which is about non-Muslims) draws the sharpest of distinctions between Muslims, the best of people (3:110),  and non-believers, the worst of creatures, (98:6).  Praise is lavished on the former while the latter is condemned with scorching generalization.
> 
> *Far from teaching universal love, the Quran incessantly preaches the inferiority of non-Muslims,* even comparing them to vile animals and gloating over Allah's hatred of them and his dark plans for their eternal torture.  Muslims are told that they are destined to dominate non-believers, against whom harsh treatment is encouraged.


Is the Quran Hate Propaganda?
The answer to the above is yes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump’s DHS Releases More than 17K Illegal Aliens into U.S. in 12 Days*
> ...



Yes those laws need to change but you have Leftist Activist Judges who will NOT allow ANY change and also you have Cuckservatives who side with the Democrats who also will NOT allow ANY change, it is NOT a good situation for you.

Thanks also for your comment you have nothing to brag or look down on this Continent over, your comment is appreciated in the MIDDLE of this Anti-European HATEFEST by low IQ uneducated Muppet Boi's.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Sure, Islamists haven't assimilated, neither have Jews.

As for filling minds with hate, I suppose it's good to fill hate against Muslims.
All others are off limits.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Islamic Right wingers & Nationalists run Islamic nations.

Jewish Left wingers & Zionist Neocons run America.

Stockholm syndrome?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



*"And you have never been to the parts of the cities that are heavily Islamic.

Staying in a well appointed hotel well away from Muslim areas gives you no more authority than those who Have never visited at all."*

Yes but Dont Taz Me Bro very recent spend two weeks in London, England and that IS heavily Islamic and UNDER TOTAL SHARIA LAW apparently and we KNOW this because Weatherman said it was and Lastamender agree with him even THOUGH THEY have NEVER visited London, England for ANY extended period of time but The Gateway Pundit TOLD them so so you know that is HOW they are the Forums EXPERTS on The European Continent.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Geller has forgotten more about Islam than you will ever know. Now produce one bigoted quote from her, or one hateful one.


Geller constantly makes up lies about muslims and Islam. .. 

"I don't think that many westernized Muslims know when they pray five times a day that they're cursing Christians and Jews five times a day.
— Pam Geller, The New York Times, Oct. 8, 2010

"Hitler was inspired by Islam." - Interview on Russian Television's The Alyona Show, 8/03/2010


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jews are not the subject of this thread.

You are just lucky that this site supports your point of view, as you are allowed to indulge in your Jew hatred to your heart's content and no matter whether they are germane to the thread or not.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Seek help .


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Geller has forgotten more about Islam than you will ever know. Now produce one bigoted quote from her, or one hateful one.
> ...





> "I don't think that many westernized Muslims know when they pray five times a day that they're cursing Christians and Jews five times a day.


That is not a lie.


> Friday prayers also include recitation of Koranic chapters 62 and 63 where Jews who reject Allah’s commandments in the Torah are loathed and compared to “the likeness of a donkey carrying books but understands them not.” Jews are told to “long for death” if they pretend to be Allah’s favorite.  Nonbelievers are condemned to a state of error until Mohammed is sent by Allah to purify them “from the filth of disbelief and polytheism” with his verses or revelations from Allah.  “Hypocrites” or apostates from Islam are considered enemies, “so beware of them, may Allah destroy them!". Is it any wonder why many Muslims are prohibited from being friends with Jews and Christians? The Koran condemns them to hell (which melts their skin and bellies) in nearly 500 verses for not believing in Mohammed and for not converting to Islam.



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2015/12/the_danger_in_islamic_prayer.html#ixzz5mnEuMoP5 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Geller has forgotten more about Islam than you will ever know. Now produce one bigoted quote from her, or one hateful one.
> ...



WTF is that MANIAC Pamela Geller vomiting about:

*"I don't think that many westernized Muslims know when they pray five times a day that they're cursing Christians and Jews five times a day.
— Pam Geller, The New York Times, Oct. 8, 2010
*
So we will do The Elephant In The Room That Brainwashed American Evangelicals Refuse To See:

"I don't think that many American Evangelicals know that when they pray to JESUS CHRIST THE MESSIAH that the Jews who they WORSHIP with their bizarro Jew Fetish CURSE Jesus Christ as a Common Criminal who is boiling in his own shit in Hell"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Why should not this site support Freedom of Expression? We have on a day basis members who TRASH Christians and TRASH Christianity, who TRASH Muslims and TRASH Islam and this is respected as part OF the RIGHT of Freedom of Expression. Are you suggesting that EVERYONE Christian, Muslim, Mormon, Athiest, White, Black, Brown etc can be CRITICISED but the ONLY group who SHOULD NOT EVER be CRITICISED about ANYTHING are Jews and Judaism? I'm sorry but Jews should EXPECT to be treated like EVERYONE else and with that they should EXPECT to be CRITICISED like EVERYONE else. I do NOT support Censorship, that's a Leftist thing wanting to Censor views they disagree with.

The situation is that the ONLY line to the Freedom of Expression thing that should NEVER be allowed is IF someone at this forum EVER openly PROMOTED Paedophilia eg. posting threads about how it SHOULD be LEGAL to fuck children because they LIKE to fuck children. That type of thing.

I'm Christian, I'm Roman Catholic, I have had MY RELIGION TRASHED many times at this forum and I ACCEPT that those who do that do have a RIGHT to TRASH Roman Catholicism and I AM mature enough both emotionally and psychologically to ACCEPT CRITICISM and NOT go SCREAMING to mods to throw whoever OFF the forum because they are Anti-Roman Catholic.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> That is not a lie.


Your nasty slut jew girlfriend Geller knows nothing about Islam.  ...


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

A Kafir is a non-Muslim



> Here are a few of the Koran references: A Kafir can be mocked–
> 
> 83:34 _On that day the faithful will mock the Kafirs, while they sit on bridal couches and watch them. Should not the Kafirs be paid back for what they did? _
> 
> ...


Sharia Law for Non-Muslims Chapter 5-The Kafir - Political Islam


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > That is not a lie.
> ...


She knows more than you do. And what makes her a slut? Are you upset?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> *Are you upset?*


Nope   ....    

I find both you and Geller comical.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > *Are you upset?*
> ...


I find you cowardly, arrogant, and a liar with as much moral fiber as a dishrag. Anything else?


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

> Muslims pray five times a day and the opening prayer always includes:
> 
> *Koran 1: 7*_ Not the path of those who anger You [the Jews] nor the path of those who go astray [the Christians]. _


Sharia Law for Non-Muslims Chapter 5-The Kafir - Political Islam


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Halal = bad.
Kosher = good.

How about just no, assimilate.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> I find you cowardly, arrogant, and a liar with as much moral fiber as a dishrag. Anything else?


..........


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Who cares if meat is Halal or Kosher, NOBODY should care the important thing is it safe to eat and if yes then I do NOT see what the problem is. The thing is we have some FANATICS here who think Halal should be outlawed, well okay but if Halal should be outlawed then so should Kosher. The Jews are weirder than the Muslims on the animal thing though, WTF is that thing about swinging a live CHICKEN around their heads, WTF is this supposed to be? They are dressed in their NON-WESTERN Funeral type costume with the ringlets and the hat and the weird attempt at facial hair and THIS below is in Brooklyn, New York and they are on the street promoting CRUELTY TO ANIMALS and have this man doing the chicken swinging around the head thing, fucking weirdos, they ALSO are in Brooklyn, New York which is in AMERICA so WHY are they NOT TALKING AMERICAN, IF they have assimilated WHY not talking American why babbling in the Alien Talk not NATIVE to AMERICA?

*Kaporos ("atonements") is a custom preceding Yom Kippur -- the Jewish Day of Atonement -- in which chickens are ritually sacrificed by many Orthodox Jews. The person "swings" the chicken, held by the legs or by pinning the bird's wings backward, around his or her head while chanting about transferring one's sins symbolically onto the bird. The chicken is then slaughtered and may or may not be given to the poor. Prior to the ceremony, the chickens are packed in crates, and birds not used have been found abandoned in their crates when the ceremony was over. *

^^^^ This CROWD are TOTALLY INSANE, lock them up get them off the streets. ROFLAO transferring YOUR SIN'S SYMBOLICALLY ONTO THE CHICKEN  IF Muslims were on American streets doing this weird type thing then The Gateway Pundit would be having a Grand Mal Seizure and DEMANDING that Mecca was IMMEDIATELY Nuked and ALL Muslims in America were rounded up and machine gunned:


----------



## Slyhunter (May 2, 2019)

Last time I was in Germany was 1982, no Islamics then. But since then, recently, I've seen news reports of Muslims doing their prayers blocking streets in France, Germany, and other places. Riots are reported. Reports of people being rewarded with opening their homes to them being murdered and raped. Girls scared to go out for fear of being gang raped. My in box is flooded with these reports. So yes it sounds like the Muslims are taking control in Europe.

Islam in France: The French Way of Life Is in Danger
Muslim Migrants In Germany Stage Mob Riots Shouting 'Allahu Ackbar' • Now The End Begins
Islam, Immigration, and the Death of Sweden - CultureWatch
And it's not just Europe.
Somalia: Several dead in Islamist extremist attack | DW | 23.03.2019
Rape and Adultery in Islam

Where there is Islam there is a break down in civilization. Death to Islam or Death to civilization as we know it.


----------



## ESay (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Not leaving the US makes someone bad? I am still waiting for someone to tell me one positive for the non-Muslim in Islam. Can you? And I rely on the news even though it is censored in Europe the truth does manage to get out.
> ...


Listen to who? This personage from Austria a couple of month ago was constantly claiming that Britain and other Western European countries are cucked and sucked (if I remember correctly this term).


----------



## Death Angel (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


This is one of MANY reasons we need the wall. All of them we keep out in the first place are that many less to TRY to remove later.

Build the damn wall!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Last time I was in Germany was 1982, no Islamics then. But since then, recently, I've seen news reports of Muslims doing their prayers blocking streets in France, Germany, and other places. Riots are reported. Reports of people being rewarded with opening their homes to them being murdered and raped. Girls scared to go out for fear of being gang raped. My in box is flooded with these reports. So yes it sounds like the Muslims are taking control in Europe.
> 
> Islam in France: The French Way of Life Is in Danger
> Muslim Migrants In Germany Stage Mob Riots Shouting 'Allahu Ackbar' • Now The End Begins
> ...



*"But since then, recently, I've seen news reports of Muslims doing their prayers blocking streets in France, Germany, and other places."*

Again another one, you seem to INDICATE that THIS is ONLY UNIQUE to my Continent which of course as those EUROPEAN CONTINENT EXPERTS Weatherman and Lastamender have told us we ARE under Muslim rule now and ALL but 3 of our Governments are RUN BY MUSLIMS and EVERYONE is under SHARIA LAW 

Well yes whatever and whatever, BUT the Muslims are DOING THAT in AMERICA ALSO having ENTIRE STREETS SHUT DOWN so they can pray on them and ALSO having ENTIRE SPORT STADIUMS SHUT DOWN so they can pray on the grass field, see below.

Washington DC YOUR NATIONS CAPITAL:







Madison Avenue, New York City:






Again New York City, Fifth Avenue outside Trump Tower:











The Bank Stadium in Minneapolis:






Breitbart article about the above one, 30, 000 MUSLIMS in Bank Stadium PRAYING to Allah:

*Report: ‘Allahu Akbar’ Heard from Loudspeakers As Muslims Hold Eid Celebration at U.S. Bank Stadium*

*Thousands of Muslims streamed to U.S. Bank Stadium in Minneapolis on Tuesday, to celebrate the Muslim holiday of Eid.*

*According to reporters on the scene, chants of “Allahu Akbar” could be heard from the loudspeakers. The event, advertised as a “Super Eid,” drew some 30,000 Muslims to the stadium where the Minnesota Vikings play, the Star-Tribune reported
*
Report: 'Allahu Akbar' Heard from Loudspeakers As Muslims Hold Eid Celebration at U.S. Bank Stadium

Angel Stadium, Anaheim, California:






Irving, Texas:






I mean I COULD go on and on posting pictures of Muslims PRAYING on American streets that have been SHUT DOWN so they can pray on them and I COULD go on and on posting pictures of Muslims PRAYING in American Sport Stadiums that have been SHUT DOWN so they can pray on the grass field.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





ESay said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


He wants people to listen to her antisemitism here in a thread about Islam.

In recent threads about the Notre Dame fire, he was censoring the living daylights out of people who suggested it might be Islamic terrorism.


----------



## Lastamender (May 2, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > I find you cowardly, arrogant, and a liar with as much moral fiber as a dishrag. Anything else?
> ...


What a comeback. Try some introspection about your cruel, murderous and evil religion, and get back to us.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 2, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Where there is Islam there is a break down in civilization. Death to Islam or Death to civilization as we know it.




What happened to Lebanon should be a warning to us all. It was established as a Christian country and Beirut was called the Paris of the Middle east. Muslim breeding and persecution of non Muslims have rendered it just one more Islamic hell hole.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 2, 2019)

Most people have no idea how many food items, and things like toothpaste and cleaning supplies are Kosher certified.

Next time you are at the grocery store, just look on the back of the product where the ingredients are listed, and on many of them you with find the letter K or a U with a circle around it. These are largest Jewish Kosher organizations, but there are several others with different certification symbols.

The product manufactures have to pay these jew organizations big bucks to feature their symbol on the products.

Basically, it's an extortion racket, and the cost is passed on to the consumer.  ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

ESay said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Instead of posting about thing you know ZERO about go and concentrate on your thread Poland Must Perish Because of Muh Poor Jew Fetish thing that you already posted, a THREAD full of BIGOT and XENOPHOBIA against Poland, you Ukrainian who have literally elected a Jew Clown to run your disaster nation. ROFLAO.



.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why should not this site support Freedom of Expression? .




This site does not support freedom of Expression for those who oppose Islamism -- only those who support it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



I don't support cruelty to Animals, or Humans.

The problem with the USA, is there is a lack of cohesive culture.

But, ultimately, I question why we need hostile Muslims, or Jews scurrying around the USA, none the less.

They don't practice anything close to Americanism, at all.

At the end of the day, many Whites are being assimilated to hostile intruders, themselves.

I.E Kosher, Halal, Cinco De Mayo etc. etc.

The minorities are NOT assimilating, instead they're assimilating us.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Why should not this site support Freedom of Expression? .
> ...



Haha, I've be banned numerous times for being critical of Jews, even on the Israel / Palestine forum.

The fact of the matter is why do you care so much about Capitalists imposing Islamism in their product, but then turn a blind eye about Capitalists imposing Judaism in their product?

There's a striking hypocrisy, one where Islamists, and for the most part ONLY Islamists are the Boogie-man.


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You don't "criticise" Jews.

You demonise them.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Breitbart article about the above one, 30, 000 MUSLIMS in Bank Stadium PRAYING to Allah:
> Report: ‘Allahu Akbar’ Heard from Loudspeakers As Muslims Hold Eid Celebration at U.S. Bank Stadium Thousands of Muslims streamed to U.S. Bank Stadium in Minneapolis on Tuesday, to celebrate the Muslim holiday of Eid.
> According to reporters on the scene, chants of “Allahu Akbar” could be heard from the loudspeakers. The event, advertised as a “Super Eid,” drew some 30,000 Muslims to the stadium where the Minnesota Vikings play, the _Star-Tribune_ reported
> 
> Report: 'Allahu Akbar' Heard from Loudspeakers As Muslims Hold Eid Celebration at U.S. B


What the article doesn't say, is the Muslims rented the Stadium for the day when no games were scheduled.

The city where I live the muslims rent the field one day per year for the Eid communal prayer. And the stadium owners are happy for the extra revenue.  ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

ESay said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I am in this thread ALSO as a European Patriot DEFENDING MY Continent from this HORSECRAP Propaganda that 90% of MY Continent is under Islamic Rule and under Sharia Law posted by low IQ uneducated American BIGOTS AND XENOPHOBES who have NEVER visit MY Continent for extended visit and have illustrated they HATE the European Continent and my population. I think Britian and Sweden etc they have fucked up with terrible political decisions BUT they are STILL MY European brothers and sisters and I will DEFEND them to the death IF I have to.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



A lot of this forum is a bit bizarre, they love, love, love Jesus, but then support Jews who reject, and killed Jesus, while throwing Muslims under the bus who see Jesus as a prophet, and to a lesser extent Roman Catholics get pushed aside who are just as pro-Jesus as they are.

Not that I'm against criticism of Muslims.

It's just to me a bit bizarre, considering Muslims are far more Right-Wing, and Nationalistic than the Jews.

Muslims make up a solid portion of those with Right-Wing values on the planet.

Jews on the other hand are an integral part of Leftism, rather than just practicing Leftism, they tend to have founded, and funded a huge chunk of Leftist values in the West.

I am however, certainly against Muslim refugees imposed upon Europe by the EU.

I'm certainly against Islamic terrorism.

Still, Muslims aren't the only terrorists, by a long shot.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Breitbart article about the above one, 30, 000 MUSLIMS in Bank Stadium PRAYING to Allah:
> ...



What sport occur at that stadium Baseball?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Many members do the same with Muslims here.

This thread is such an example, so is criticism valid, or not?

I guess criticism is right, against Muslims, but not against others, huh?

Worse, I've seen a ton of members here promoting genocide, war, and nuking Muslims, or Muslim nations.

That never seems to get anybody banned, however.


PS.
Jews actually get away with the most on this forum.'
I.E
Irosie, and Independent can go off topic, flaming off topic insults, and going off topic blasting Poles, on topics where Poland, and Polish people aren't the topic, and never seemed to get banned for it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Notice that the only two that were posting in this thread UNTIL NOW and were losing with EVERY post now seem to have PMd some help, but that is okay the ones they have PMd also NOT sharpest knife in box.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



IF openly advocate the EXTERMINATION of ALL Muslims, IF openly advocate Nuking Mecca is NOT Demonise ALL Muslims then WHAT IS?

We have a MINORITY at this forum who WANT to GENOCIDE 200 MILLIONS and that is consider okay, that is NOT Demonise. They are not educated as IF they were educated they WOULD be able to seperate Muslims in GENERAL from Radical Islamist Muslims, there is Islam in GENERAL and there is a PERVERTED version which is Radical Islam and they are NOT the SAME thing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That happens often, must be some kind of coincidence.

As for Muslims, the ridiculous irony here is that many of these Islamic Refugees are coming to Europe, and the USA because of USA wars in Iraq, Afghanistan, Liberia, Syria, etc. etc.

Yet, dumb bozos want more war for Muslims.

How do they see themselves as part of the solution, rather than part of the problem?

Commonsense, it doesn't exist among British people, and yes British ethnics are the most prevalent ethnics of the USA, particularly the South.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



They cry "Muh Holocaust is wrong"
but then cry "Muslim Holocaust is needed"

How about "NO" for an answer?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Why should not this site support Freedom of Expression? .
> ...



Dogmaphobe IF that was correct then YOU would have been perm exit by mod from this forum a long time ago and so would Weatherman and others, you are in this thread now and a MOD DTMB is IN this thread NOW and has he perm exit you for criticism of Islam? No.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Yes it is bizarro and Alien on ALL levels, I already post in this thread many pages ago that EVERY TIME they mention Muslim replace Muslim with Jew it is they who are the Nazi-esque now.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Yes I 100% agree.


----------



## Mindful (May 2, 2019)

"Jews on the other hand are an integral part of Leftism, rather than just practicing Leftism, they tend to have founded, and funded a huge chunk of Leftist values in the West."

Oh yeah? Bring in Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Mindful said:


> "Jews on the other hand are an integral part of Leftism, rather than just practicing Leftism, they tend to have founded, and funded a huge chunk of Leftist values in the West."
> 
> Oh yeah? Bring in Jeremy Corbyn.



Thread NOT about Jews, thread about ME a European Patriot DEFENDING MY ENTIRE CONTINENT from Anti-European Hatefest Viscious Propaganda that MY Continent is 90% under Islamic Rule and MY Continent  is 90% under Sharia Law.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> What sport occur at that stadium Baseball?


The stadium in your post is for an American football team.

The one we rent is a college stadium where all kinds of sports are played.

Every stadium rents out to promoters of large rock&roll music concerts, political rallies, and other venues.

But when peaceful muslim rent the stadium 1 day per year for a prayer event. The haters go off the charts screaming that muslims and sharia are taking over America.  ....    ..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 2, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> This site does not support freedom of Expression for those who oppose Islamism -- only those who support it.



Of course not.  That's why there's like a thousand threads discussing how awful Muslims are.

Need a pacifier?


----------



## miketx (May 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


China has a wall and they aint got no meskins or towel heads tearing up stuff.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Mindful said:


> "Jews on the other hand are an integral part of Leftism, rather than just practicing Leftism, they tend to have founded, and funded a huge chunk of Leftist values in the West."
> 
> Oh yeah? Bring in Jeremy Corbyn.



Off Topic if you have to have a new General Election Jeremy Corbyn going to be Prime Minister, Labour very near to Conservatives in polls now Margin of Error minor in it. Rule 101: IF party that is in is not 5 or 6 points AHEAD going into General Election ie. OUTSIDE Margin of Error then the Opposition party 9 out of 10 they win that thing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Mindful said:


> "Jews on the other hand are an integral part of Leftism, rather than just practicing Leftism, they tend to have founded, and funded a huge chunk of Leftist values in the West."
> 
> Oh yeah? Bring in Jeremy Corbyn.



Muslims are uber-Right wing, typically.

They are very anti-Gay, anti-Porn, anti-Abortion, anti-Immigrant, anti-Foreign control.

Muslims are just a different type of ultra-Nationalism.

As for your group & statement.
When group invented Marxism, invented Social Democracy, contribute 1/2 of Democrat funding, contributed more than 1/2 of Bolshevik funding,  as well as own, or are head chairman of Hollywood, CNN, MSNBC, ABC, CBS, the ADL, the ACLU.

They must be an integral part of the Right-wing, huh?


----------



## Death Angel (May 2, 2019)

As of 2016 (they intend to breed you out of existence) :


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

miketx said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Eh, why is that?
Because Chinese are ultra-Collectivists, who value culture to a huge extent, as a result.

Muslims are being imported, by ideals of Individualism, the Capitalist freedom of the individual, in hiring cheap labor, and selling Islamic ideals for profit.
As well as Individualism of the masses, of judge the individual instead of collectives.

They the Kosher people played upon Russian heavy Collectivism to collapse Russia with Marxism, now they are playing upon Western extreme Individualism to collapse the Western Europeans / USA.

But, but, but Muslims escaping war torn environments, as refugees are the ONLY problem.

Beyond short sighted, who caused these Kosher wars, in the first place?
AHEM.


----------



## miketx (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


The wall.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

miketx said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Even so, why do some people value cultural aspirations, and some don't?

Collectivism vs Individualism.

Muslims are a problem for us in our countries, sure.
But, I don't care so much about what they do in their own countries, so long as they leave us alone.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > This site does not support freedom of Expression for those who oppose Islamism -- only those who support it.
> ...





Death Angel said:


> As of 2016 (they intend to breed you out of existence) :



And America is 16.9% Hispanic and you have UNLIMITED more crossing your border 24/7 and ADD to that 4.6 millions Muslims and you have that crowd also on your border with the Central Americans so MORE Muslims then and add to that the EXISTING 11 MILLIONS of Illegal Immigrants in America who are near ALL Mexican and what YOU get is THEY are going to breed YOU out of existence.

I tell you America will be gone BEFORE the European Continent is, we CAN and DO in now RECORD numbers DEPORT, you DO NOT because Leftist Activist Judges BLOCK ANY ATTEMPT to mass deport in ANY significant number and EVEN WORST is that IF they have a BABY on American SOIL they AUTOMATIC American citizen and the parents GET TO STAY because of THAT, this is SOMETHING NO European nation has IF you have a baby in a European nation it is automatic citizen and they the family get to STAY FOREVER.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



Democracy in action.
Stalin was a huge fan of deportations, or as Trump would say yuge fan.

The Globullsh(ts have targeted Poland for trying to balance out their courts, even threatening sanctions upon Poland.

How does the West like their Democracy now?

Looks like Democracy is importing despair of Islamic refugees, Hispanics, and other third-World riff-raffs


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



*"He wants people to listen to her antisemitism here in a thread about Islam."*

ZERO I have commented can be considered Anti-Semitic ONLY to those who have Muh Extreme Jew Fetish ie. *XXXXXXXXXXXXX Vulgarity deleted.*

To your crowd ANY minor criticism of Jews or Judaism = Anti-Semitism. You are TOTAL FANATICS and NOT NORMAL.

I will CRITICISE ANY ONE I want to and WHEN I WANT to and low IQ Muppet Trolls like you can call me a Nazi, an Anti-Semite, a Fascist or The Purple Peoples Eater and I do NOT care, I am IMMUNE to ALL of your childish name calling. So IF I think Leftist Moonbat Jews are in the WRONG for pushing an Agenda designed to DESTROY Western Civilisation and OUR CHRISTIAN HERITAGE AND VALUES ie. Anti-Nuclear Family, Pro-Transgender, Pro-LGBTQ, Pro-Abortion On Demand, Pro-Open Borders, Pro-Muh Muslims, Anti-Jesus Christ, Pro-Athiesm, Pro-Humanism, HATE Whitey, Blame Whitey etc THEN I will criticise them and your TINY crowd of low IQ FANATICS will NOT SHUT ME OR ANYONE ELSE UP FROM MAKING THESE CRITICISMS.

We are NOT violating ANY forum rules, UNLIKE YOUR CROWD WE are NOT advocating NUKING MECCA and MURDERING 200 MILLIONS which IS Incitement To Violence.

BUT we HAVE NOTED that YOU SIDE WITH LEFTIST JEWS pushing The Leftist Agenda because of your Muh Jew Fetish. It is about TIME that POLITICALLY Conservative Jews policed the Leftist Moonbat Jews INSTEAD of sitting there SILENT and allowing them to be OUT of CONTROL.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 2, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > This site does not support freedom of Expression for those who oppose Islamism -- only those who support it.
> ...


 Yet, here you are in a thread about Islam allowing and encouraging it to turn into an off topic antisemitic hate fest, instead,  when you recently censored the living shit out of people who quite naturally suspected Islamic terrorism in the Notre Dame fire. 

 Double standard much, there, dude?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



No Anti-Semitic Hatefest from my comments, I am giving legitimate criticism about what I and MANY others think is wrong, it's okay we already know it's the thinest of thin skins we are dealing with and you know WHAT we do NOT care. Learn to deal with it instead of randomly attacking mods.

You Dogmaphobe are guilty at this forum for many years of posting some of the most HATE comments I have EVER read and YOU are STILL here free to post, so that itself illustrates that the mods at this forum have an even balance to Freedom of Expression and IF they did NOT then this forum would only still have about 20 members because EVERY ONE else would have been removed, you seem to want some type of Fascist Shut It Down.


----------



## Death Angel (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Has nothing to do with "democracy." In fact, what is going on is the very opposite. We have leaders who do NOT reflect the will of the people. They impose this invasion on us despite the vast majority demanding our leaders enforce immigration law.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I think Sobi means to The Globalists Democracy is Anti-What The Population Want.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



The limited Democracy of the Founding Fathers would've eliminated the Third-World brigade of  Muslims, Hispanics, where only White property owning males could vote, or in the first election only 6% of the population.

Anyways, too late, too little.

The West is being destroyed from within.
The OP is just another nail of the coffin, by the Capitalist Cultural Marxists, who impose on us, the philosophies of hostile invaders including the Islamists.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...




I oppose the supremacist and totalitarian doctrine called Islam.

This is a thread about Islam. Your venting your hatred against Jews is trolling by very definition because it is thread derailment in action.

That this site supports thread derailment of threads such as these is indicative of its bias.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Muslims Give Millions to Islam Charity Organizations in US During Ramadana
They do a lot of good work, disaster relief and medical care. It sounds really positive to me.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Sure, there's good, and bad in all ethnics in terms of morality.

I've certainly not denied the existence of good  people in groups I don't particularly like, such as Muslims, Brits, Jews, Blacks, Hispanics, etc. etc.

At the end of the day, the Human race are mostly sheep being lead to the slaughter.

They follow war, genocide, cultural suicide,  environmental destruction, perversion, etc. etc.
Especially those British savages.

But, what does Islam have to do with Europe?
It's been imported to the continent, it's an insult to Europeans.

Just as many Muslims feel the same about importing alien elements into Islamic societies.


----------



## Death Angel (May 2, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Soon you'll be paying the dummy tax. And you'll do so gladly.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Brits of Great Britain have preferred Muslims over Whites, it's truly no secret.
This is nothing new, they supported Islamic Turks over Bulgarian Christians during the Bulgarian horrors, they supported Islamic Turks over Russian Christians in the Crimean Wars.

In the USA Brits have also preferred Jews over Whites, it's truly no secret.
Just look at how on this forum so many behave as Zionscums, crying about "Muh Holocaust" and "Anti-Semitism"

Brits seem to have a complex about being White, maybe Brits like you are just sub-Humans?
Ever consider that one?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 2, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.


This is what Socialism can get you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



*"I oppose the supremacist and totalitarian doctrine called Islam."*

What so Judaism is NOT also Supremacist when they and their Shabbos like YOU, Weatherman, Lastamender think Jews are SUPERIOR to EVERY ONE else and because of that should be held to a different standard than EVERY ONE else and are ABOVE ANY criticism because of that. 

*"This is a thread about Islam. Your venting your hatred against Jews is trolling by very definition because it is thread derailment in action."*

NO this thread is about MY Continent being subjected to vile HYSTERICAL and NOT ACCURATE Propaganda pushed by your type and ME a European Patriot DEFENDING MY Continent against this. Again nowhere in this thread have I commented I hate Jews, but to your type IF you criticise Leftist Moonbat Jews this means you are a Jew Hater and a Anti-Semite because your type with your weak minds have been SO EASY for them to Brainwash with that CRAP.

We on the Opposition Team to YOUR type are not derailing the thread, we are expanding the thread into an actual discussion of some fundamental issues that NEED to be discussed and we realise this is VERY uncomfortable to you AND FRUSTRATING because you are in NO position to Shut It Down.

*"That this site supports thread derailment of threads such as these is indicative of its bias."
*
WTF are you babbling about? I have been in MULTIPLE threads where Christians have been criticised AND Muslims and like this one they were not thread derailments. What YOU want is EVERY ONE to drink the SAME Kool Aid as YOU, the situation is you are NOT mature enough to engage into topics that make you uncomfortable, you are FRIGHTENED of discussion about things you have been Brainwashed into automatically wanting to be Shut Down. As I commented, learn to deal with it, this is how life is that SOMETIMES you HAVE to be FORCED OUT of your Comfort Zone.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...



Socialism?
Capitalism is more of the problem.
Capitalism appeases cultural deviants for profits, in this case the Islamists for profits.

Moscow was approx 0% Muslim under Soviet Communist rule, now Capitalist Moscow is about 30% Muslim migrants.

Russia isn't a heck of a lot richer, except for oligarchs, but dang sure a lot more multicultural, all to fulfill the needs of cheap labor Capitalist oligarchs.


----------



## Stormy Daniels (May 2, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.



Europe is the first world. You know how I know? Because this is a first world problem if ever I saw one.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...



Where in the Third-World, or Second World are they bending over backwards for foreigners?

In Malaysia an Islamic dominated country, they did the exact opposite.
Chinese were targeted in riot (Pogroms) for being successful.
Malaysia went onto impose Affirmative Action in response, in a matter which promoted Islamic Malays, and discriminated against Chinese.

No one seemed to give two sh*ts.

Poland, Hungary, Czech, and friends, rejected Islamic refugees shoved down their throats.

Everybody loses their minds.

This is not first-World, this is anti-White hatred from Individualists, Cultural Marxists, and Capitalists.

All where Whitey is the boogie-man.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



How far does your Genocidal Fantasy about Exterminating ALL Muslims go exactly?






 ^^^^ A beautiful young boy, he is a Muslim, so IS he a POTENTIAL Suicide Bomber? SHOULD he be Exterminated?






^^^^ A beautiful young baby girl, she is a Muslim, so IS she a Potential Suicide Bomber? SHOULD she be Exterminated?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



What is considered a Second World Nation? I only hear of First World and Third World but never Second World.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...


The things you see when you don't have a cluster-bomb.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



Ex-Communist.
Not a heck of a lot of them are going this crazy to support foreigners, either.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I don't think Capitalism attracts Muslims.
Freedom does. 
Then they try to get rid of freedom everywhere they move. 
The reason the United States hasn't been taken over like Europe is because socialists don't allow their folks to carry guns.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Haha, this is hilarious.
Ever consider that there's more Arabs in Europe, and more Mexicans in the USA merely because of cultural proximity?


----------



## Stormy Daniels (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



Honestly, it's all a pretty outdated concept. The original meaning of "second world" indicated an alignment with the old Soviet Union and socialism. Now it is sometimes used to roughly refer to former Soviet bloc counties that aren't as wealthy and powerful as "first world" counties, but aren't under developed third world counties either.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2019)

Stormy Daniels said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Ive always wondered about this but didnt like to ask.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Stormy Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Whitey invaded most of the world without being invited. Most of the problems in the world today stem from that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



Because Brits did that, I of an Polish heritage owe who, exactly?

Poles don't owe a heck of a lot of people sh(t.

Go kill your own culture with your Islamic replacements, but keep that sh(t to yourself.
We don't want it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 2, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Stormy Daniels said:
> ...



No.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Notice these Libtards don't think that Islamic Arabs, Islamic Turks,  Japanese, or Mongols need to import a bunch of foreigners, appease them, destroy their culture, while feeling guilt for their "Non-White empires".


Muslims in India can kill 100's of millions in India, the biggest recorded genocide of history, and no one cares.

Islamic privilege in a nutshell.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 2, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I've never had such thoughts.  You are lying.

You have certainly done an about face from your postings of two years ago.  Did you suffer a psychotic break down or did one of the Mauds hack your account and is pretending to be you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

I'll support Halal in Poland, when Muslims support Kielbasa in their countries.
How about that?


----------



## ThirdTerm (May 2, 2019)

> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.



There are around 2,000 Subway stores in the UK and Ireland. All halal Subway stores make up only 12% of them, which are located in 185 Muslim communities, where they segregate themselves.


----------



## cnm (May 2, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Poles don't owe a heck of a lot of people sh(t.


Check your progroms.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

cnm said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Poles don't owe a heck of a lot of people sh(t.
> ...



Off topic drivel.
Muslims, and Jews are destroying the West, and you're appeasing them, now, eh?

Another Kosher CUCKservative with a poor grasp at history, so poor they can't even spell Pogrom correctly.

Islamic Turks, and Islamic Arabs killed a  bunch of Europeans including Poles, as did Jewish Communists.

But, but, but, I guess they don't have to have Muslim guilt, or Jewish guilt, no, no just Whitey Christian must fess up to his crime of being White.


----------



## cnm (May 2, 2019)

Since when was Poland part of the west?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 2, 2019)

cnm said:


> Since when was Poland part of the west?



You're pitifully retarded, aren't you?


----------



## cnm (May 2, 2019)

That may be, but at least I'm not Polish.


----------



## cnm (May 2, 2019)

_The *Western Bloc* during the Cold War refers to capitalist countries under the hegemony of the United States and NATO against the Soviet Union and the Warsaw Pact. The latter were referred to as the Eastern Bloc. The governments and press of the Western Bloc were more inclined to refer to themselves as the "Free World" or the "Western world", whereas the Eastern Bloc was often called the "Communist world or Second world".
Western Bloc - Wikipedia_​


----------



## TrueTT (May 2, 2019)

cnm said:


> That may be, but at least I'm not Polish.



I disagree with the idiot you are quoting on almost every topic....but way to make an ass out of yourself with this one.

Europe owes the Poles a grand debt for serving as the Bulwark against Islamic imperialism.


----------



## cnm (May 2, 2019)

You may wish to be Polish, or envy them. That is up to you.


----------



## Mindful (May 3, 2019)

Who owns London?








Propertyweek.com


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 3, 2019)

cnm said:


> You may wish to be Polish, or envy them. That is up to you.



You're obviously a primitive Liberal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (May 3, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...







^^^^ Okay so yesterday Friday I spend all morning and into mid-afternoon in Corfu, Greece and as I promise on Thursday night I am Officially Reporting at 00.26AM Saturday May 4 2019 on the situation of Corfu, Greece and is it RUN by Muslims and is it under Sharia Law.

Number of Muslims in Corfu, Greece I observe = ZERO.

Number of Greek women I observe in Corfu, Greece wearing BLACK TENTS aka Burkha's = ZERO.

This concludes at 00.28AM Saturday May 4 2019 my Official Report on the Corfu, Greece situation.


----------



## Lastamender (May 3, 2019)

*



			Shocking video of children in Philadelphia Muslim Society: 'We will chop off their heads' for Allah
		
Click to expand...

**Watch the video and realize this hate is taught around the world. Islam is hate.*
*Shocking video of children in Philadelphia Muslim Society: 'We will chop off their heads' for Allah*


----------



## Pilot1 (May 3, 2019)

Who eats at Subway?

Yes, Europe is doomed.


----------



## Slyhunter (May 3, 2019)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Didn't Greece File Bankruptcy a couple of years ago?


----------



## miketx (May 3, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Who eats at Subway?
> 
> Yes, Europe is doomed.


Yes they are. The muzzies are on a roll.


----------



## defcon4 (May 4, 2019)

Slyhunter said:


> Didn't Greece File Bankruptcy a couple of years ago?


Yes, it's been more than a couple of years ago. Greece was ruined by the financial giants and "bailing" them out was in lieu for opening Europe's gates for the Third World invasion.


----------



## Mindful (May 4, 2019)

defcon4 said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Greece File Bankruptcy a couple of years ago?
> ...



Read this:

Germany made billions on Greece’s debt crisis, Berlin confirms


----------



## miketx (May 4, 2019)

I fear for the European nations that are not overrun with muzzie scum. I hope they can keep the hordes at bay when and if they try to move in where they aren't wanted. Maybe they can be bused to Australia where they are wanted?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 4, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Who owns London?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Mindful - you live and work in London, so you have no credibility!

We should listen to the real expert Tazeme .He spent a night there in a Holiday Inn, once .


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 5, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Who owns London?
> ...



I dont really know what point she is trying to make. She highlights a few hotels in foreign ownership but that is pretty meaningless. Hotels are business assets and can be traded as such.

Housing ownership is the real issue in London. Foreign money, much of it dirty Russian money is pricing ordinary Londoners out of property. Mainly with the connivance of the government.

Foreign buyers have pushed UK house prices up by a quarter, research finds


----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I wouldn't have expected anything less from you. Or even more.


----------



## sealybobo (May 5, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.


Muslims only make up 1% of the population. Most of them are in Dearborn, mi or California. If you own a subway in Arkansas then you don’t offer halal meat but if you’re in a Jewish neighborhood you might want to offer kosher food.


----------



## defcon4 (May 5, 2019)

miketx said:


> Maybe they can be bused to Australia where they are wanted?


New Zealand, maybe?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 5, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...


This isn't a matter of offering a choice to Muslims ..It is about REMOVING choices for non Muslims due to typical Islamic intimidation.

If it were a matter of choice, Muslims and non Muslims alike would have one. As is, this is a case of allowing Muslims to decide for non Muslims what they can and cannot eat.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 5, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Cretin - its about subway providing products tailored to their customers.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 5, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


If that were true, items would be added, not removed, you useless git


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 5, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Have you ever worked in a fast food place ?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 5, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Have you ever worked in a fast food place ?


Have you ever had your head examined?


----------



## SweetSue92 (May 6, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.



This.

When it all goes south, as I have said many times, not one military member, not one dollar spent on our so-called "allies". Let Tommy and his band of Muslim-loving sisters clean up their own mess.


----------



## Mindful (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 9, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...





SweetSue92 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...


Not all Brits are gobby Islamist loving poofs like Tammy, though.

I feel for those who are productive citizens who love their fellow people and country.


----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Sharia.
> 
> Subway removes ham and bacon from nearly 200 UK & Ireland stores and offers halal meat only after ‘strong demand’ from Muslims.
> 
> A lot of Americans died in two world wars to free them. Screw them now. They made their own bed.




It might be premature to say the Europe is already conquered, but its certainly getting there.

Its time for European leaders to step up and be the next Urban II, the next Chuck Martell, Jan Sobieski, and Vlad the Impaler to beat back the mohammedan hordes.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 9, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia.
> ...


Europe is throwing people in prison for thought crimes. It has been conquered.


----------

